# Kleines Vorab FAZIT zum Qpad qh-90. Unterschied zwischen normal Headset und Hi-fi



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

Normalerweise mache ich so was nicht aber Preis Leistung ist es ne Wucht.
Schreibe eigentlich keine Tests, weiß auch nicht ob euch der Test hilfreich sein wird.
Ich Versuche es mal, bitte nehmt es mir nicht Übel. 
Falls fragen sind einfach fragen.

Daten:
Kopfhörer QH-90
Wandlerart Dynamisch Ø53mm
Ohrmuschel / geschlossen
Frequenzbereich 15Hz - 25KHz
Impedanz 60 Ω pro System
Schalldruckpegel 92 ±3 dB
Gesamte harmonische Verzerrung < 2%
Belastbarkeit 250 mW
Kopfhörer ohrumschließend
Umgebungsgeräuschdämpfung ungefähr 10 dBA
Kopfbügeldruck 5 N
Gewicht mit Mikrofon und Kabel 350g
Leitungslängen und Typ 1m + 2m Erweiterung + 10cm iPhone
Anschlüsse Mini-Stereo (3,5mm)


Mikrofon:
Wandlerart Kondensator (Rückelektret)
Funktionsprinzip Druckgefälle
Richtcharakteristik kardioid
Energieversorgung Tonaderspeisung
Versorgungsspannung 2 V
Stromaufnahme Max 0,5 mA
Impedanz ≤2.2 kΩ
Leerlaufspannung bei f = 1 kHz 20 mV / Pa
Frequenzbereich 20 - 20.000 Hz
Gesamte harmonische Verzerrung 2% bei f = 1 kHz
Schalldruckpegel 105 dB (THD< 1,05 bei 1 Khz)
Mirkofonausgang -39 ± 3dB
Länge Mikrofongalgen 150mm (inkl. Schwanenhals)
Kapseldurchmesser Ø6*5mm
Anschlüsse Mini-Stereo (3,5mm)

Viel Zubehör:
1m + 2x 2m Erweiterung einmal mit Fernbedienung und ohne + 10cm iPhone kabel, schöne weiche Kabel die sich ganz gut anfühlen.
Eine tasche zum Transport.
Um das Qpad im karton auch stoßfest zu transportieren ist alles schön in Schaumstoff gebettet.




Testgeräte: 
Creative 64 MB X-Ram X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series mit Frontpanel. 
Dort im Frontpanel habe ich das Qpad stecken, da ist auch ein Kopfhörerverstärker mit 600ohm. 
Da steckt jetzt mein Qpad mit 60 ohm drin.

Verstärker: 
Sherwood rd-7106R

Kopfhörer: 
Zum gegen Testen hatte ich das Sennheiser Hi-Fi Pc360 was ja offen und Ohren umschließend ist. Was ja auch leider nicht so einen guten Bass hat. Wo er aber eine Breite bühne aufbauen kann.
Und das Sennheiser pc 160 Sk Edition was Ohren aufliegend ist und Halb offen aufgebaut. Was im Gegensatz wuchtiger im Klang und mehr Bass hat als das Pc360. Dafür muss das Pc160 sk in seiner Breiten bühne einstecken.




Unterschied zwischen Normal Headset und Hi-fi! 
Und das Qpad für unter 88,- Euro? 
Obwohl das Pc360 170 Euro,- auch ein Hi-Fi Headset ist.
Trotzdem finde ich das das Sounding vom pc 160 sk besser als beim Pc360.
Das pc160 sk hat einfach mehr Volumen, unten rum und der Bass ist kräftiger als beim pc 360.
So viel sei gesagt. Das Qpad übertrifft das Ganze noch mal.
Mehr davon weiter unten.

Erst mal mehr vom Qpad....
Beim Auspacken des Qpad qh-90 hat es viel Spaß gemacht, Qpad hat sich viel Mühe gegeben wie ich finde.
Habe Lange nicht mehr so viel Spaß beim Auspacken gehabt. Da wird einem noch Qualität vermittelt.
Was ich zur  Fernbedienung (Mute, Laut, und leise) Regler nicht sagen kann. Es wirkt eher normal. 
Aber denke man hat sich mehr auf den Kopfhörer Konzentriert als auf dieses unnütz ding was kein Mensch braucht. 
Selbst am Handy würde ich so was nicht brauchen.
Eine Tasche zum Transport war auch dabei. 
So weit wirkt sie ganz hochwertig, da sie aus zwei mesch Stoffen zusammengeklebt sind keine ahnung aber dadurch hat man das Gefühl es sei wie ein Luft Polster was auch sinn macht.
Es soll das Qpad auch mehr oder weniger schützen.





Verabeitung:

Es kommt frisch aus der Produktion deswegen:
Kleiner Tipp lasst es über Nacht über ein Kopfkissen.
Dann ist es noch ein Stück bequemer.
Weil sich der Bügel entfalten muss 2 tage lang.
Der Bügel besteht aus Stahlfeder.
Extrem Robust wie ich finde. Kaputt gehen?? Unmöglich.
Die Bügel die Ohrenpolster kann ich sagen es ist zu 100% Leder. 
Es riecht auch so 
HABE GENUG Leder Jacken hier, also der Geruch ist der Gleiche.... Also echt leder. 
Knistert auch nichts wie bei Plastik.
Es steht auch auf der Verpackung drauf (Leder) drauf. 
Die Polster sind aus Leder NICHT AUS KUNSTLEDER wie manche hier Schreiben, genauso wie der Bügel dort ist auch alles aus Leder wo das Qpad säuberlich eingestickt wurde. Find ich Klasse!
Leder gibt den Schall nicht nach außen ab und Schottet zusätzlich ab deswegen benutzt man auch Leder!!!

Es ist sehr Leicht und extrem Robust hab sie Kommplett Knicken Können ohne das sie Brechen.

Das Kabel ist schön Weich.
Und man kann es endlich Ohne mute taste nutzen da diese immer den Cop kaputt machen.
Ich finde es stört den Strom fluss im Kabel.
Deswegen hab ich ts sachen Lauter leiser Mute auf Tastatur.
Sennheiser verzichtet auch momentan darauf in Hochpreisigen Modellen. 
Beyerdynamic mmx300 das maß aller dinge. 
Selbst da ist so was nicht angebaut. 
Finde Qpad hat das klasse gelöst.
Zu meinen Dj Zeiten gab es auch keine Mute Taste oder ähnliches..... 
Betrachtet man es von der Seite fällt einem die gebürstete Aluschale mit dem Qpad logo auf. Schön verarbeitet sehr sauber!  

Haptik ist wie ich finde sehr wertig und wirkt sehr stabil. Ohren polster sind austauschbar aber man kann sie leider noch nicht nachkaufen. 
Das kabel und das Mic gibt es zu kaufen falls was nach der 2 Jährigen Garantie kaputt gehen sollte.
Es schottet einen sehr ab.
Sobald man aber Musik oder Games spielt ist es fast schon Real.




Zum Sound;
Vorne weg erst mal.
Direkt beim ersten Ton Merke ich oooohhhhh Der Sound ist wirklich sehr gut, das hatte ich nicht Erwartet. 
Soundkarte alles war an. 24 bit Crystalizer 100%. Kopfhörer modus.
Der Sound ist sehr Kraftvoll und hat eine extrem Breite bühne.
Alles klingt klar präzise, Ausgewogen und Homogen; es klingt kein Bisschen Agressiv oder aufdringlich:
Der Bass ist sehr Präzise klar und dynamisch Trocken sauber wie ich Finde.
Er übertönt nicht die andere Frequenzen.
Erst mal Hut ab!!!

Der Sound bleibt auch bei hohen Pegel also großer Lautstärke glasklar. WoooW ja Supi noch Lauter.... kein Problem mit Qpad!!!
Aber bei 40% in der Sound Console und 40% am Lautstärke regler am Frontpanel wird es Schmerzhaft für die Ohren....
Das reicht mir erstmal!

Es ist sehr angenehm und Extrem robust die Bügel lassen sich extrem Biegen, Knicken ohne das sie Brechen.

TS rein; Hallo?? Ja!!! Und wie höre ich mich an? Kratzige stimme? Zischend ?? Nein so wie immer. Also sennheiser Qualität hat es schon mal.
Das Mikro ist eindeutig eines der besten also preislich gesehn denke es Stammt von Sony.
Wenn man Google trauen kann (darf)?.
Werde noch ein Mic Test hier rein Stellen bei gelegenheit.
In der Einleitung, (beschreibung) ist eine Grafik beschreibung des Premium Mic: Dort steht das es hauptsächlich von vorne also dem Mund signale aufnehmen kann und die hintergeräusche bleiben Fern.
Es ist sehr klar und hat keine Hintergrund Geräusche im Mic. Nix knarzt oder stört beim Sprechen. 
Also so sagen es mir die Leute im ts.
Leute im Ts konnten kein Unterschied feststellen.
So dann teste ich es dann mal mit dem Tv ich mache ihn an und stelle ihn etwas lauter. Auch hier wenn ich rede hört man es nicht beim gesprächspartner.
Erste Hürde also Mic: 
Erste Sahne.






UPDATE NACH 4 Wochen:
Ich gebe es nicht mehr herr, und man kann sich in höherer Preislieger einreihen.
Leider ist es nichts für Leute mit großen Ohren und großen Köpfen.

Ich hab da nochmal Glück gehabt, 8st zocken? KEIN PROBLEM OHNE SCHWITZEN.

Also sehr sehr nice, man glaubt nicht das es keine 90 Euro gekostet hat.
Selbst auf einem Samsung galaxy s3 kommt ein toller Sound raus.
So was hatte nicht Erwartet.

Man glaubt es hat viel mehr gekostet und kann auch in Höheren Preisklassen Locker mithalten sogar um Welten Schlagen.

Ich bin seid über 12 Jahren Gamer und habe schon so einige Hd ausprobiert.


Der Gaming Test:

Battlefield 4, Tomb Rider, Batman etc, ist wieder eine ganz neue Welt im Vergleich zu meinen sennheisser pc160 Sk Gaming.
pc160 Sound matsch im Gegensatz zu Qpad.
Die pc160 die auch schon sehr gut waren.
Damals 120 Euro...
Heute bekommt man für unter 100 Euro ein Headset was einem erst die Hi-Fi Welt eröffnet.
Aber dieses Hier Topt nochmal das Ganze.


Der Sound im vergleich zum senheisser pc 160 sk, was auch gut für musik war, kann ich sagen das es Sound matsch bei Spielen war (hörte). 

Bei senheisser pc360 war eine Breiterer bühne Aufgebaut, aber weit weg vom Qpad war es nicht. 
Der Sound finde ich beim Qpad im gegensatz zum pc 360 Klarer. 
Weiss nicht woran das liegt??
Auch mehr Fülle durch den klaren satten Druck und die feine Dynamik bekommt man zu es zu Spüren.
Auf jeden Fall Punktet es vor dem Pc360, pc160. 
Mehr Cop habe ich zur zeit nicht bei mir.




Sehr Präzise die Ortung ist extrem gut. Noch Präziser als beim Sennheisser pc 160.
Und Vergleich zum Senheisser pc 360 ist es ein TIck Präziser.
Konnte es mit 2 Kollegen Testen die das pc 360 besitzen.
Die höhen sind schön hoch sehr klar, aber nicht das sie krächzen, kratzen oder der gleichen.

Wenn der Heli über mir Fliegt hört er sich Real an, also Lebensecht.
Und dabei fliegt mir eine Biene durchs Gesicht von rechts nach Links suuuum..... auch sehr schön Plastisch dargestellt. Wie echt!!!! Hi-Fi Eben.
Krawum Booom gewaltige Explosionen ohne das der bass Übertönt. Jede Frequenz wird wiedergegeben. Sauber klar und präzise wie ein Uhrwerk.
Auch unten rum gibt es einen Tiefgang den ich so noch nicht Erlebt habe. Man könnte meinen es Steckten 2 Subs in den Ohren....

Auch eine sehr breite Bühne wird hier geboten.
Einen sehr guten Tiefgang hat es bei Einstürzen von Gebäuden oder die Satelittenschüssel bei der Map Fehlerhafte Übertragung.
Da hört man richtig tief jede einzelne Frequenz.
Das ist einfach genial das Verleiht dem Game noch mehr an Dynamik und Brillianz.
Man ist einfach mitten drin....

Wenn eine Explosion neben mir einschlägt Squad freunde neben mir stehen, und ein parr abknallen höre ich 50m weiter hinter mir andere Schiessen.
Also die Präzision ist hier sehr sehr gut.
Schritte , und auch kisel steine nach einer Explosion sind genau zu hören. Alles is sehr gut Ortbar, das eigene Schnaufen hört man ganz Deutlich heraus.
Auch in anderen Action Scenen. 
Wenn man im Heli sitzt denkt man wirklich das man drin Sitzt dieses geräusch vom Helikopter kenne ich auch aus Reallife. Es hört sich einfach echt an, weiß nicht ob es an den Kop liegt? Soundkarte? Einstellung?
Bei der aussensicht von der Zekke denkt man wird von der Turbine der Zekke durchwirbelt.... zzzzzzzsssssssd es geht einem durch die Augen.... Man merkt es förmlich!!!
Im KAMPFHELI hört man schön Unter mir Links Rechts die Raketen raus schiessen.


Auch eine schöne breite Bühne wird einem geboten.
Die mitten sind auch Perfekt wie ich finde.
Nicht zu hoh und nicht zu wenig das man garnix hört also genau richtig.
Musik liebhaber kommen hiermit auf den Geschmack denke ich.
Da ich auch Leidenschaftlich Musik höre 12 Jahre Leidenschaftlicher Gamer bin, und auch mal Dj war.
Habe ich es mit Flac dateien getestet und bin Hoch zu frieden damit.
Alles wird extrem Klar und sauber und vorallem mit Sauberen Klaren Trockenen dynamisch bass Wiedergegeben das es dem Klang eine Wärme gibt.



Habe sie am Händy und am Verstärker getestet.
Youtube zum beisspiel
Captain Hook especial set 2013 - YouTube
Ace Ventura - Spring ProgMix 2013 - YouTube
Andy Blueman - Everlasting (Original Mix) - YouTube
|HD| BRAIN DAMAGE # 1 (BrutaL DubStep Compilation) /2013\ - YouTube


Absulut glasklar. Trocken nix schwimmt bei Hoher lautstärke. 


Hier mal ein Test zur Musik aus dem Computerforum

Im Control Center unserer verwendeten ASUS Xonar D2 regeln wir zunächst den Klang so, wie er für unsere Ohren am besten klingt - so schaffen wir gleiche Bedingungen für jeden Testkandidaten, denn jedes Headset hat von Haus aus andere Anlagen für den Klang; manche sind bassbetont, andere legen den Fokus sehr stark auf die Höhen und wieder andere, wie das QH-90, sind von Haus aus sehr neutral ausgelegt. Gerade letzteres ist in unseren Augen das Optimum für jedes Headset, bietet es doch die Möglichkeit, das Klangbild weitestmöglich in beide Richtung, zu den Höhen oder auch zu den Bässen, am gleichmäßigsten zu verschieben.



Test 1: Intermission - Piece of my heart

Bereits das im Großen und Ganzen eher anspruchslose "Piece of my heart" lässt uns aufhorchen. Der typische Vertreter der Eurodance-Szene der 90er wurde für uns ausgewählt, um knallharte Bässe vorzulegen und zu schauen, ob dem getesteten System eben diese knackigen, oder eher tiefe Bässe liegen. Mit dem QH-90 auf den Ohren aber entwickelt "Piece of my heart" ein ungewohntes Klang- und Instrumentenspektrum. Noch nie haben wir einzelne Instrumente, seien es Hi-Hats oder die typischen Syntihe-Sounds der 90er Dance-Songs so klar herausgehört. Überflüssig zu erwähnen, dass die knallenden Bässe des Intermission-Stückes genau so beim User ankommen, wie sie sollen. Ein beeindruckender Auftakt.


Test 2: Dont gimme that

Wir haben es in vorausgegangenen Tests erleben können, dass die abgrundtiefen, wummernden Bässe in "Dont gimme that" dafür gesorgt haben, dass andere Instrumente verschwimmen oder der Klang des getesteten Systems indifferenziert wird. Beim QPAD QH-90 hingegen passiert nichts dergleichen. Der Bass kommt wie er sollte tief und wuchtig über die 53er Treiber - und die anderen Instrumente spielen fröhlich mit. Wir sind uns nach mehrmaligem Hören schließlich sicher: So viele verschiedene Nuancen haben wir zuvor noch nie aus diesem Lied herausgehört, weder bei Tests noch außerhalb der Testumgebung. Einzig bei sehr hoher Lautstärke verlagert sich der Klang des QH-90 letztlich einen Ticken zu sehr in Richtung der dann immer noch kristallklaren, aber zu vorherrschenden Höhen. Trotzdem: Was sich bei "Piece of my heart" andeutete, setzt sich fort. Das QH-90 klingt unfassbar gut.


Test 3: You raise me up

"You raise me up" lässt uns beim ersten Hören sprachlos zurück, beim zweiten Hören sind wir noch immer fassungslos und erst beim dritten Hören schließlich kommen wir dazu, wirklich kritisch hinzuhören und haben dennoch wieder Gänsehaut. Die Stimmen kommen so brilliant über die Speaker, dass uns jeglicher Vergleich unangemessen erscheint, die Instrumente klingen warm und druckvoll, jeder einzelne Streicher ist zu hören, der Bass rollt wie ein anschwellender Donner über den Zuhörer hinweg - und wir wissen nicht, wie dieses Lied überhaupt noch besser klingen sollte. Das QPAD QH-90 liefert eine Vorstellung, die ihresgleichen sucht, es leistet sich absolut keine Schwäche, weder bei leiser, noch bei lautestmöglicher Einstellung.


Test 4: What kind of love

"What kind of love" hat in den vergangenen Tests und immer wieder auch außerhalb unseres Testparcours gezeigt, dass es jedes System spätestens im Finale völlig an die Grenzen treiben kann. Die vielen, dumpfen und gleichzeitig druckvollen Instrumente zusammen mit den Stimmen von Amanda Somerville und Tobias Sammet lassen selbst bei hochwertigeren Speakersystemen oder Headsets schnell einen Klangmatsch oder zumindest ein Überlagern und Verschwimmen von Instrumenten auftreten. Nicht so beim QH-90. Das Headset aus Schweden meistert auch diese gestellte Aufgabe mit Bravour. War "You raise me up" noch von vornehmlich hohen Tönen geprägt, die das QH-90 tadellos zu vermitteln wusste, zeigt es nun bei den vornehmlich tiefen Tonbereichen von "What kind of love", dass die von QPAD gewählte sehr neutrale Grundausrichtung des Headsets genau goldrichtig ist. Auch die tiefen Tonbereiche, die es hier mit einer Vielzahl von Instrumenten zu meistern gilt, werden voller Volumen und Druck dargestellt, ohne auch nur einmal einen Hauch von Klangmatsch oder Überlagerung von Instrumenten aufkommen zu lassen. Was bleibt, ist eine phantastische Ballade, die genau so wiedergegeben wird, wie es sein sollte.


Test 5: Time

Bereits zu Beginn von "Time" baut das QH-90 einen beständigen Druck auf den Ohren des Hörers auf, erzeugt durch die sehr tiefen Bläser und Streicher, die im Verlauf des Stückes dann beständig an Lautstärke und auch an Höhe in den Tönen gewinnen. Der erzeugte Bassdruck ist hierbei alles andere als unangenehm, es verleiht dem Stück eine Tiefe, die wir bisher so nicht gewohnt waren. Und das Beeindruckende hierbei: Diese Tiefe, dieser Druck bleibt auch dann bestehen, wenn die höher angesiedelten Bläser und Streicher an Lautstärke gewinnen und in den Vordergrund treten. Das Lied verliert, wenn es über das QH-90 wiedergegeben wird, zu keinem Zeitpunkt seine Tiefe, es bleibt immer eine unglaubliche Wucht vorhanden, die bei anderen Headsets oder Speakersystemen viel zu oft hinter die Höhen zurücktritt. Die Ausgewogenheit des QH-90 beeindruckt uns hier erneut.


Test 6: Theme from Schindlers List

Der zarte Beginn des Titelstückes zu Steven Spielbergs Meisterwerk "Schindlers Liste" wird von den QH-90 beispielhaft sanft und klar wiedergegeben. Diese Sanftheit bleibt das gesamte Stück über erhalten, auch dann, wenn über die verwendeten Instrumente mehr Druck erzeugt wird. Der führende Streicher wird jederzeit klar und deutlich herausgearbeitet, Instrumente im Hintergrund verschwinden nicht, sondern sind auch ohne dass man sich explizit darauf konzentrieren müsste, perfekt zu differenzieren. Insgesamt klingt "Theme from Schindlers List", als würde man inmitten des spielenden Orchesters sitzen und einem Live-Vortrag lauschen. Insbesondere der erwähnte führende Streicher und das klare Piano beeindrucken uns über das QH-90 zutiefst.


Test 7: Forever (live)

Wenn ein Headset so ausgewogen ist, wie das QH-90, wenn es so große Stärken bei Stücken wie "You raise me up" oder "Time" hat, die sauberst vorgetragen sind und hohe Ansprüche in Bezug auf Klarheit stellen, kann es dann mit einer Live-Aufnahme einer Metalband ebensoviel anfangen? Wir nehmen es vorweg: Der QPAD-Spross kann. Und wie! Der allgegenwärtige Doublebass kracht, als säßen die Bassdrums direkt auf den Ohren des Hörers, die E-Gitarren und der E-Bass kreischen und wummern wie es heftiger nicht geht - und das ist absolut positiv gemeint! Dem aber nicht genug, die Stimme von Roy Khan bleibt stets, auch bei heftigstem Gitarren- und Drumkitgewitter, deutlich, klar, brilliant und druckvoll, nie muss sie hinter die Instrumente zurücktreten. Und wenn sich das Keyboard mit Pianoklängen zu Wort meldet, ist auch dieses ganz klar zu hören, qualitativ so, als würde sich das QH-90 ausschließlich mit diesem Keyboard beschäftigen und nicht noch unzählige andere Einflüsse, bis hin zum mitgrölenden Publikum darstellen müssen. Unfassbar. Unfassbar gut. Wir sagten es bereits, aber wir wiederholen uns hier mehr als gerne.


Test 8: Crysis

Wer der Meinung ist, das effektive Zocken eines Shooters bedinge ein Surroundheadset, wird vom QPAD eines besseren belehrt. Wo die 53mm Treiber des QH-90 bei hitzigen Gefechten eine wuchtige Soundkulisse aufbauen, dass es aus den Hörern nur so kracht, müssen die Surround-Headsets an dieser Stelle den zwangsweise deutlich kleiner gebauten Treibern in ihren Ohrmuscheln Tribut zollen. Aber zurück zur Ortung von Gegnern und allgemeinen Geräuschen: Aufgrund der stets vorhandenen Klarheit in der vom QH-90 aufgebauten Soundkulisse gelingt es uns spielend auszumachen, wo der nächste Gegner hinter Bäumen herumschleicht, wo ein Schritt Kies hat knarzen lassen, wo ein Gebüsch raschelt. Es gelingt dem QH-90 also in den allermeisten Szenen, die fehlende Surroundfunktionalität durch die schlichte Klangqualität zu kompensieren, was uns allergrößten Respekt abnötigt.


Test 9: Teamspeak

Im Teamspeak, um es kurz zu fassen, leistet sich das Mikrofon des QH-90 keinerlei Schwächen. Die Stimme wird natürlich und unverzerrt wiedergegeben, auch bei erhöhter Stimmlautstärke bleibt das Mikrofon von Klippingeffekten verschont. Wir haben nichts auszusetzen - für uns nach den gesammelten Erfahrungen wenig verwunderlich.



Fazit:

QPAD zeigt mit dem QH-90 eindrucksvoll, dass die Schweden auch ohne Schützenhilfe der Pro-Audio-Spezialisten von Beyerdynamic fähig sind, ein Headset zu produzieren, das aus dem Handgelenk mit dem Großteil der Konkurrenz in seiner Preisklasse, ob Stereo- oder Surroundheadset, den Boden wischt. Nicht nur das: Selbst viele deutlich höherpreisige Headsets müssen den Vergleich mit dem günstigeren QPAD-Spross fürchten, so wuchtig und gleichzeitig brilliant ist die Klangkulisse, die das QH-90 in Spielen und in Musikstücken zu erzeugen in der Lage ist. Wir hier bei ComputerForum.de sind von diesen Eigenschaften des weißen, sorgfältigst verarbeiteten Kopfhörers derart beeindruckt, dass wir uns ohne Bauchschmerzen dabei zu bekommen dazu hinreißen lassen, unseren selten genug vergebenen und daher höchst begehrten Gold Award zu zücken. Respekt QPAD. Hell yeah!





Dieses Hifi Headset ist noch nicht auf dem Mainstream deswegen ist es weit unbekannt.

Trotzdem haben sie über 40 Awards abgeräumt.

Aber man Hört und sieht die Zusammenarbeit, Erfahrung von Beyerdynamic.

Es Spricht für sich wenn man es erst in der Hand hat.
Das was auf der Verpackung Steht Qpad brings Hifi to the game stimmt voll und ganz.



Im direkten Vergleich zum Superlux HD 681B schafft es das Headset nicht nur ein besseres räumliches Klangerlebnis aufzubauen, sondern auch das ganze Klangbild wirkt insgesamt etwas wärmer und satter.
Das neutral abgestimmte QH-90 konnte in unseren Tests klanglich in allen Bereich punkten und sich von dem als Referenz dienenden Superlux HD 681 HiFi Kopfhörer absetzen.
Das Headset ist gleichermaßen in der Lage sowohl Spiele, als auch Musik in ein ansprechendes und intensives audiophiles Erlebnis zu verwandeln.
Vor allen Dingen die gute räumliche Darstellung, welche den Hörer scheinbar Tiefer in das Geschehen abtauchen lässt, gilt es hier zu erwähnen.

Patrik Eckebrecht; Amazon Käufer sagt: Im direkten Vergleich zum Sennheiser HD555 und PC 363D

Marius Dörner; Amazon Käufer sagt: Auf der Suche nach einem neuem Headset (nach dem Logitech G35) bin ich auf das QPad gestoßen.

habe einiges an alternativen getestet, Creativ Fatal1y Pro, SteelSeries Siberia v2,
Koss Pro DJ, Beyerdynamic DT 770 pro. Preislage ca 45 -145 €


Laaser; Amazon Käufer sagt: Der QH-85 vereint sie alle und lässt definitiv die schwächen draußen.
Das gute Micro vom Creativ gepaart mit der Leichtigkeit des SteelSeries, der satte Sound vom
Koss und die hohe Qualität vom Beyerdynamic und das zu einem sehr guten Preis von 80€

LordUni: Amazon Käufer sagt: Ich persönlich besaß/besitze das Creative Fatal1ty Pro, Sennheiser PC 320 und Beyerdynamic DT-770.
Diese dienten mir als Referenz.

Schnabulator: Alternate Käufer sagt: Ich höre jetzt auch lieber mit den Kopfhörern Musik, als per Anlage. Zuvor hatte ich "Sennheiser HD428", diese waren oft kaputt und Klanglich niemals in dieser Region!!



Wir haben bzgl. der Verarbeitung die beiden QPAD Modelle mit einem HiFi-Kopfhörer von Philips verglichen (Fidelio X1 – ca. 280€). Es gab einfach nichts, das uns bei den QPAD Modellen negativ aufgefallen ist.



Das Qpad gibt es auch in Weiß und schwarz offen und Geschlossene.
Offene sind mit Velour.

Qpad QH-90 Pro Gaming Hi-Fi Headset schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör [amazon.de]

http://www.amazon.de/QH-85-Premium-...mputers_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=18SXHJTNGQS7JYFD2WMV [amazon.de]

Qpad 3304 QH-90 Pro Gaming Hi-Fi Headset weiß: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör [amazon.de]

Qpad 3306 QH-85 Pro Gaming Hi-Fi Headset weiß: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör [amazon.de]


Ich hoffe ich kann euch ein bishen Erleuchten und Helfen mit diesem Kleinen Test. 
Für die jenigen die nicht so viel ausgeben möchten.
Ist es bestimmt Hilfreich.

Ich werde bei gelegenheit Bilder posten von der verarbeitung.
Und es auch weiter ausführlicher berichten.
Auch wenn ich Ehrlich gesagt kein bock dazu habe. 
Testet am besten selbst 

Es muss nicht immer viel Geld ausgegeben werden.
Aber auch nicht zu wenig.



Sorry wegen der über 50 Rechtschreibfehler....


----------



## Jeanboy (15. März 2014)

NeColino schrieb:


> Das Mikro ist eindeutig eines der besten da es von Sony Stammt.



Ob Sony das Maß aller Dinge bei Mikrofonen ist, sei mal dahin gestellt 



NeColino schrieb:


> Die Polster sind aus Leder NICHT AUS KUNSTLEDER wie manche hier Schreiben, genauso wie der Bügel dort ist auch alles aus Leder wo das Qpad Säuberlich eingestickt wurde.
> Leder gibt den Schall nicht nach aussen ab und Schottet zusätzlich ab deswegen benutzt man auch Leder,



Natürlich ist das Kunstleder! Das sieht man aus 20 Meter Entfernung 
Oder siehst du irgendwo ein "Echtleder" Symbol 



NeColino schrieb:


> Sehr Präzise die Ortung ist extrem gut. Noch Präziser als beim Sennheisser pc 160.
> Und Vergleich zum Senheisser pc 360 ist es ein TIck Präziser.
> Konnte es mit 2 Kollegen Testen die das pc 360 besitzen.
> Die höhen sind schön hoch sher klar, aber nicht das sie krächzen, kratzen oder der gleichen.



Das schätze ich nicht.
Das Sennheiser basiert auf den Treibern des HD555/558

Also Sennheiser HD 558 (504631) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 125 Euro Kopfhörer.
Da wird ein 90 Euro Headset nicht besser klingen.




Noch dazu redest du von irgendwelchen Gamesounds, mehr nicht.

Ein "richtiger" Kopfhörertest sollte diverse Musikstücke beinhalten, dort müssen Passagen rausgenommen werden
und dann gesagt werden, wie es klingt, ob es besser als der Vergleichshörer klingt und warum.
Damit es nachvollziehbar wird.

Ansonsten kommt es auch auf die Präferenzen des Nutzers an.



Natürlich ist das QPad ein gutes Headset, aber das Non-Plus Ultra, das selbst 200 Euro KH schlägt, ist es mit Sicherheit nicht.
Für den Preis ist es in Ordnung, mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Kuanor (15. März 2014)

@Jeanboy:der hersteller kommt aus schweden und muss nicht zwangsläufig ein ECHT LEDER symbol ans gerät tackern.du solltest dir ausserdem mal den test auf computerforum.de durchlesen.da bekommt das teil den GOLD AWARD.

mfg Kuanor


----------



## The_Trasher (15. März 2014)

Ein guter Tester gibt auch an welche Referenz KH's er bereits gehört hat.
Fehlt hier.

Außerdem geschätzte 50 Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler.

Ich finde es zwar gut das du die bemühst sowas zu machen, doch aus dem Test kann man schließen das du dich noch nicht viel mit dem Thema und speziell Kopfhörern beschäftigt hast


----------



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

Punkt 1. 
Ich habe gar kein Auto-----.....

HAha Spass!!!
ALso es ist zu 100% Leder. 
Es riecht auch so 
HABE GENUG Leder Jacken hier, also der Geruch ist der Gleiche.... also echt leder. 
Knistert auch nichts wie bei Plastik.
Es steht auch auf der Verpackung. 

Punkt 2. Werde es noch mit Musik Testen. 
Parr b.s von Musik Stücken wären gut. Schreibt es auf.

Punkt3. Ich habe es mit dem Album fast to furious 6 Flac 800- 1000kpits dateien Getestet. 
Ausführlicher über Musik würde noch Länger dauerm von der Zeit herr.

Punkt 4. Naja maß aller dinge?? 
Auf jeden fall gehört es mit auf den Oberen Plätzen. 
Es ist wirklich gut. 
Es wird auch als Premium Mic-beschrieben.


Außerdem geschätzte 50 Rechtschreib- und Grammatikfehler.

Punkt 4. 
Danke das du mich darauf hingewiesen hast.
Bin zwar hier nichtmal zur Schule gegangen und das ist schon über 20 Jahre herr.. aber auch egal; oder willst du meine neue Lehrerin sein? !!!
Ja meine Rechtschreibung lässt zu wünschen Übrig. Und?
Denke dann werde ich nicht mehr darüber schreiben. 
Weil sich dann gewisse Menschen über andere Lustig machen wegen ihrer Rechtschreibung.
Dann lass ich es eben.

LG


----------



## ryzen1 (15. März 2014)

Seitdem du hier angemeldet bist, sprichst du nur noch vom Qpad QH-90.

Jetzt hast dus nämlich geschafft, dass mich dieses Headset gar nicht mehr interessiert, weil sich deine Texte irgendwie merkwürdig anhören. Als würdest du als billige Arbeitskraft von Qpad angestelllt sein, um mit allen Kräften den Leuten dieses Headset anzudrehn.


----------



## soth (15. März 2014)

Die Form, der Satzbau, die Grammatik, sowie die unzähligen Rechtschreibfehler machen es imho zu einer Qual den Test zu lesen. Dass alles ziemlich repetetiv wirkt, macht es nicht besser 
Ordentliche Direktvergleiche fehlen, die Bewertungen von anderen Usern haben in einem Review auch nichts verloren.


----------



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

haha.... nein nein bin Garantiert nicht gekauft davon.

Ich kann mich schwer schriftlich äussern. 


Ich bin Fun Zocker. Der gerne Musik hört. 
Der auch mal Dj war und ich weiss ich höre.



Wollte nur das ihr mal weg kommt von dieser immer Mod kombi mix der 40 Euro marke. 
Wo man Billigen Scheiss bekommt.

Hier hingegen Qpad...

Es muss nicht immer viel Geld ausgegeben werden. 
Aber auch nicht wenig.
Sorry wegen der über 50 Rechtschreibfehler.... meine Augen taten gestern so weh... 
Konnte fast nicht mehr auf dem Bildschirm schauen... Alles weiss


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

Ab 3 Promille finde ich auch so manches Geil was man vorher mit dem Ar... nicht anschaut. Hast du den Billigscheiß mal selbst getestet, denn jeder hat so seine Erfahrungen gemacht. Du stützt dich auf deren Aussagen ohne Vergleiche vorgenommen zu haben, klingt nach Fanboy ( nicht persönlich gemeint ). Ich lese hier immer noch nichts von Vergleichsgeräten und an welcher Quelle die " Tests " durchgeführt wurden. Die Musikquelle ist kein Maßstab, ich würde auch nicht gerade Punk, Trashmetal usw. für einen Hörtest heranziehen, wäre ja wie eine Weinprobe in der Güllegrube . Was die Rechtschreibung angeht da gibt es kleine Helferlein die wenigstens grobe Schnitzer ausbügeln, Dr. Google hilft


----------



## Kindercola (15. März 2014)

Also wenn ich das so lese habe ich das Gefühl das bei dem Headset alles super ist... sorry meine Meinung... wozu also 200 € oder mehr ausgeben wenn es das headset genauso toll macht ^^


----------



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

Der Sound im vergleich zum senheisser pc 160 sk, was auch gut für musik war, kann ich sagen das es Sound matsch bei Spielen war (hörte). 

Bei senheisser pc360 war eine Breiterer bühne Aufgebaut, aber weit weg vom Qpad war es nicht. 
Der Sound finde ich beim Qpad im gegensatz zum pc 360 Klarer. 
Weiss nicht woran das liegt??
Auch mehr Fülle durch den klaren satten Druck und die feine Dynamik bekommt man zu es zu Spüren.
Auf jeden Fall Punktet es vor dem Pc360, pc160. 
Mehr Cop habe ich zur zeit nicht bei mir.


----------



## TSchaK (15. März 2014)

Anscheinend ein Headset ohne ein einzigen negativen Punkt?
Oder hab ich beim überfliegen was übersehen?
Konnte mir nicht den kompletten Test durchlesen...

Wenn man sich deine bisherigen Beiträge anschaut verwundert mich das aber nicht...


----------



## WaldemarE (15. März 2014)

Ein kleiner Tipp NeColino https://www.duden.de/ ! Bei dir bekommt man sonst Kopfschmerzen beim Lesen!!!!


----------



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Tipp NeColino https://www.duden.de/ ! Bei dir bekommt man sonst Kopfschmerzen beim Lesen!!!!


 

Danke. So erging es mir auch beim Schreiben.

Weil ich gewöhnlich nicht viel Schreibe....


----------



## ryzen1 (15. März 2014)

NeColino schrieb:


> Danke. So erging es mir auch beim Schreiben.  Weil ich gewöhnlich nicht viel Schreibe....



Komischweise schreibst du aber sehr viel. Und zwar sehr viel über dieses Headset. Meiner Meinung nach ein wenig fanatisch.

Mich würd mal ne Meinung unserer "Audiospezialisten" zu dem Headset hörn, die es mal probegehört haben. Bis dahin reih ich das einfach in die typische Headset Schublade


----------



## The_Trasher (15. März 2014)

Liegt vielleicht daran, das deine drei genannten Headsets minderwertig sind?!

Und auch unser  "Kombi Mix dieser billig Sch*eiß" mindestens ebenbürtig ist.



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Mich würd mal ne Meinung unserer "Audiospezialisten" zu dem Headset hörn. Andernfalls reih ich das einfach in die typische Headset Schublade



Pack es da ruhig dazu. Ist in etwa vergleichbar mit einem Sennheiser PC 360 Game. Ein Superlux HD 681 Evo liegt mit denen auf Augenhöhe was Klang & Verarbeitung angeht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

Ich würde trotzdem nicht unter Gewaltandrohung Geld für ein Headset versenken außer ich dürfte es aus allen Bauteilen der Erde schnitzen. Egal was bisher gekommen ist es bleibt der Verdacht das Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden und die Fußmatte gewonnen hat.
 TSchak, das Wunder hat es schon vor 2014 Jahren gegeben


----------



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

Packt es ein, wo ihr wollt. 

Probieren geht über Studieren....

Es ist ein Hi-Fi Kopfhörer. 
Punkt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

Nimmst du auch Kritik an und beantwortest auch mal die gestellten Fragen? Habe mal eben deine ganzen Beiträge gelesen und es ist eindeutig sehr einseitig und teilweise widersprechen sich die Aussagen sogar


----------



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

Ab 3 Promille finde ich auch so manches Geil was man vorher mit dem Ar... nicht anschaut. Hast du den Billigscheiß mal selbst getestet, denn jeder hat so seine Erfahrungen gemacht. Du stützt dich auf deren Aussagen ohne Vergleiche vorgenommen zu haben, klingt nach Fanboy ( nicht persönlich gemeint ). Ich lese hier immer noch nichts von Vergleichsgeräten und an welcher Quelle die " Tests " durchgeführt wurden. Die Musikquelle ist kein Maßstab, ich würde auch nicht gerade Punk, Trashmetal usw. für einen Hörtest heranziehen, wäre ja wie eine Weinprobe in der Güllegrube . Was die Rechtschreibung angeht da gibt es kleine Helferlein die wenigstens grobe Schnitzer ausbügeln, Dr. Google hilft 

Ich würde trotzdem nicht unter Gewaltandrohung Geld für ein Headset versenken außer ich dürfte es aus allen Bauteilen der Erde schnitzen. Egal was bisher gekommen ist es bleibt der Verdacht das Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden und die Fußmatte gewonnen hat.
TSchak, das Wunder hat es schon vor 2014 Jahren gegeben



Nimmst du auch Kritik an und beantwortest auch mal die gestellten Fragen?




*WELCHE FRAGE??????*

Omg fail....

Ich weiß was ich höre. Ich habe bei mir Visaton Boxen falls du diese Marke Überhaupt kennst. 
Und mein Sherwood Verstärker ist einer der weit mehr wie 800 Euro gekostet hat. Denke ich weiß was guten Sound ausmacht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

Nur weil das ??? fehlt? Man könnte die Fragen rauslesen. An welchen Geräten hast du die Dinger getestet und auch was diente alles als Quellmaterial?


----------



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

Als Soundkarte habe ich die Creative 64 MB X-Ram X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series.
http://images01.olx-st.com/ui/15/42/05/1381729731_555833705_4-Creative-X-Fi-Platinum-Fatal1ty-Champion-Series-FPS-X-RAM-64MB-DTS-Windows-8-Supported-For-Sale.jpg

Habe sie am Händy und am Verstärker getestet. 
Youtube zum beisspiel 
Captain Hook especial set 2013 - YouTube
Ace Ventura - Spring ProgMix 2013 - YouTube
Andy Blueman - Everlasting (Original Mix) - YouTube
|HD| BRAIN DAMAGE # 1 (BrutaL DubStep Compilation) /2013\ - YouTube


Absulut glasklar. Trocken nix schwimmt bei Hoher lautstärke.


----------



## -Xe0n- (15. März 2014)

Wenn bald nicht eine neutrale Meinung zum Qpad geäußert wird, bestell ich das nächsten Monat und Vergleich es gegen meine COP


----------



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Wenn bald nicht eine neutrale Meinung zum Qpad geäußert wird, bestell ich das nächsten Monat und Vergleich es gegen meine COP


 
Klar warum nicht! Würde mich auch Interessieren, was ihr darüber sagt? 
Also was mehrere Leute ( Wirkliche Profis) was dazu sagen Könnten. 
Schließlich hat man 14 Tage Rückgaberecht.


Also was hier geboten wird mit dieser Musik und ich habe echt schon laut aufgedreht. 
Mehr grenzt an Höhrschädigung. Es verzehrt nix und der Bass bleibt klar.
Youtube zum beisspiel
Captain Hook especial set 2013 - YouTube
Ace Ventura - Spring ProgMix 2013 - YouTube
Andy Blueman - Everlasting (Original Mix) - YouTube
|HD| BRAIN DAMAGE # 1 (BrutaL DubStep Compilation) /2013\ - YouTube


----------



## The_Trasher (15. März 2014)

Du testest ernsthaft anhand von YouTube Dateien? 

Ich mein, man muss ja nicht auf allerhöchstem Niveau Tests unter Laborbedingungen machen, aber zumindest anhand von CD's könnte man schon testen. Oder z.B. Musikstücke von Amazon die sind ja in der Regel auch ganz passabel. Außerdem würde ich mal die Musikrichtung mit der du testest überdenken...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

Oh mein Gott die olle X-Fi und möglichst noch mit den Klangverbiegern drin? Ein Handy ist doch wirklich keine Referenz und welcher Verstärker soll es gewesen sein und was waren dort die Zuspieler? Die Musikstücke sind für Hörtests völlig ungeeignet und Youtube nicht die Quelle. Wenn ein Original von der CD oder Schallplatte und als Musikrichtung auch Klassik, Jazz und Co wo man auch was hört


----------



## TSchaK (15. März 2014)

NeColino schrieb:


> Youtube zum beisspiel



AUA


----------



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

Denke im Test habe ich es schon Geschrieben und hier weiter im Forum das ich es mit Flac datei bis zu 1000kpits getestet habe.


----------



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

Oh mein Gott die olle X-Fi und möglichst noch mit den Klangverbiegern drin? Ein Handy ist doch wirklich keine Referenz und welcher Verstärker soll es gewesen sein und was waren dort die Zuspieler? 


Wieso die olle X-fi??? Was meints du damit Erklär mir das doch mal Genauer.
Verstärker Sherwood rd 7106R. 
In Digital gestern im Tv auf WDR Oder Zdf war ein Konzert auftritt.


----------



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

Und ausserdem habe ich schon geschrieben das ich Flac datein auf meinen Rechner habe. Es war nicht nur Youtube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

*Original* und *unverfälscht *ist und bleibt der Maßstab und das sind eben CD´s und Schallplatten und keine Dateien wo jeder drin haben konnte. Jeder hat ein anderes Hörvermögen und andere Hörgewohnheiten, trotzdem ist die Musikrichtung untauglich um solche Aussagen zu treffen. Wenn ich meinen Ruhrpott Teller in ein 3 Sterne Restaurant mitnehme wird daraus trotzdem kein besonderer Gaumenschmaus.


----------



## haii91 (15. März 2014)

also ganz ehrlich. youtube als audiodatei zu nehmen, ist wirklich ganz großer mist.
da kann auch das geilste headset/KH sein  potential nicht ausschöpfen. und dann das noch als glasklar zu bezeichnen.
dann hat man schon großen verdacht, dass du noch nie richtig guten sound gehört hast.


----------



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> *Original* und *unverfälscht *ist und bleibt der Maßstab und das sind eben CD´s und Schallplatten und keine Dateien wo jeder drin haben konnte. Jeder hat ein anderes Hörvermögen und andere Hörgewohnheiten, trotzdem ist die Musikrichtung untauglich um solche Aussagen zu treffen. Wenn ich meinen Ruhrpott Teller in ein 3 Sterne Restaurant mitnehme wird daraus trotzdem kein besonderer Gaumenschmaus.


 
Also die Cds die ich hier hab haben bestimmt nicht die Quali einer Schallplatte die ich Ebenfalls nicht hier hab....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

CDs müssen nicht schlecht sein, hängt vom Inhalt ab und der Aufnahmequalität. Auch der CD Player und Verstärker müssen da passen und sage nicht DVD Laufwerk -> PC -> Verstärker


----------



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

Ich hab ein Dvd player also Brenner im Pc: 
Ansonsten hab ich noch den 3D Player von Philips hier´´? Weiß nicht ob das oki wäre?

Ausserderm werden hier manche Tester mit Beyerdynamic auch Youtube Musik gehört.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

Da wäre der BR Player wohl eher was als das PC System aber nach über 4 Seiten gibt es keine Infos zum Verstärker. Ich gebe auf du hast gewonnen


----------



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da wäre der BR Player wohl eher was als das PC System aber nach über 4 Seiten gibt es keine Infos zum Verstärker. Ich gebe auf du hast gewonnen


 


Win.... 
Nein. 
Was brauchst du den für Daten vom Sherwood rd 7106R? 
Weiss ja nicht wie du suchen tust... aber hier ist das handbuch online.....

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/152110/Sherwood-Rd-7106.html#manual







AMPLIFIER SECTION
Power output, stereo mode, 8 Ω, THD 0.2%, 40 Hz~20 kHz................................................................................... 2×100 W
Total harmonic distortion, 8 Ω, 100 W, 1 kHz............................................................................................................... 0.09 %
Intermodulation distortion
60 Hz : 7 kHz = 4 : 1 SMPTE, 8 Ω, 100 W.................................................................................................................... 0.07 %
Input sensitivity, 47 kΩ
Line (CD, TAPE, VIDEO) ........................................................................................................................................... 200 mV
Signal to noise ratio, IHF "A" weighted
Line (CD, TAPE, VIDEO)............................................................................................................................................... 95 dB
Frequency response
LINE (CD, TAPE, VIDEO), 10 Hz~50 kHz ........................................................................................................ +0 dB, -3 dB
Output level
TAPE REC, 2.2 kΩ....................................................................................................................................................... 200 mV
PRE OUT(Front, Center, Rear, Subwoofer), 1 kΩ........................................................................................................... 1.0 V
Bass/Treble control, 100 Hz/10 kHz............................................................................................................................ ±10 dB
Surround mode, only channel driven
Front power output, 8 Ω, 1 kHz, THD 0.7 % .................................................................................................... 110 W+110 W
Center power output, 8 Ω, 1 kHz, THD 0.7 % ............................................................................................................... 110 W
Rear power output, 8 Ω, 1 kHz, THD 0.7 %...................................................................................................... 110 W+110 W
DIGITAL AUDIO SECTION
Sampling frequency .................................................................................................................................. 32, 44.1, 48, 96 kHz
Digital input level
Coaxial, 75 Ω............................................................................................................................................................... 0.5 Vp-p
Optical, 660 nm .................................................................................................................................................... -15~-21 dBm
VIDEO SECTION
Video format.................................................................................................................................................................... NTSC
Input sensitivity(=Output level), 75 Ω
Video(Composite (normal)) ........................................................................................................................................... 1 Vp-p
S-Video(luminance signal) ............................................................................................................................................. 1 Vp-p
(chrominance signal) ................................................................................................................................. 0.286 Vp-p
FM TUNER SECTION
Tuning frequency range..................................................................................................................................... 87.5~108 MHz
Usable sensitivity, THD 3 %, S/N 30 dB .................................................................................................................... 20.2 dBf
50 dB quieting sensitivity, mono/stereo .............................................................................................................. 25.2/45.3 dBf
Signal to noise ratio, 65 dBf, mono/stereo.................................................................................................................. 70/68 dB
Total harmonic distortion, 65 dBf, 1 kHz, mono/stereo............................................................................................. 0.3/0.5 %
Frequency response, 30 Hz~14 kHz ........................................................................................................................... ±1.5 dB
Stereo separation, 1 kHz .................................................................................................................................................. 45 dB
Capture ratio.................................................................................................................................................................... 4.0 dB
IF rejection ratio............................................................................................................................................................... 80 dB
AM TUNER SECTION
Tuning frequency range ..................................................................................................................................... 520~1710 kHz
Usable sensitivity ...................................................................................................................................................... 500 µV/m
Signal to noise ratio, 80 dB/m.......................................................................................................................................... 45 dB
Selectivity......................................................................................................................................................................... 30 dB
GENERAL
Power supply ................................................................................................................................................. AC 120 V, 60 Hz
Power consumption........................................................................................................................................................... 3.5 A
Switched AC outlets......................................................................................................................... TOTAL 1 A, 100 W max.
Dimensions(W×H ×D) ............................................................................. 440×156×380 mm(17-3/8×6-1/8×15 inches)
Weight(Net).................................................................................................................................................... 12.3 kg(27.1 lbs)

Hab da noch das Handbuch! Ob es hilft? Da steht denke ich mal was du Hören willst? 

Aber letzten Endes sollte sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

Ich wollte nur das Gerät wissen ohne Hintergrundgedanken. Bei der Musik vielleicht mal was Älteres ( gut die Qualität ist nicht so berauschend wie das Original ), wo man sicherlich eher Ortung, Klangverfälschung etc. entlarven kann


----------



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

Oki werde demnächst mal was älteres anhören.

Eben Hihi.... Gerade von Kollegen bekommen.

Ich: Und Sound technisch? Musik ? Wie ist es mit dem Hi-Fi Kopfhörer??? Ist es ein Großer unterschied zum g35´? 


Er: Ein absolut GEILES Headset, ehrlich..!

Ich bin total begeistert von dem Klang, wahnsinn was da für ein Sound raus kommt.
In Kombination mit meiner Asus Xonar, der Knaller!

Absolute Kaufempfehlung ! 

Ist zwar keine große Aussage aber dennoch wollte ich es hier rein schreiben


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (15. März 2014)

Wow.
Ein Headset bzw. Hifi Kopfhörer in Kombination mit einer Asus Xonar,
das besserklingt als das beste Gaming-Headset aller Zeiten. Ich bin begeistert und werde sofort meine DT990 verkaufen und das QPAD kaufen.

Ich finde es auch sehr sinnvoll Amazon-Reviews hier anzuführen da diese ja bekanntlich fachlich äußerst korrekt sind.


----------



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

Das war kein Amazon Review. 
Das hab ich Privat bekommen auf die schnelle wollte er seine Begeisterung Los werden...

Niemand hat behauptet das es besser wie ein 990 DT Klingt.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (15. März 2014)

Wäre schon wenn du die Review etwas übersichtlich strukturieren würdest.
So dass man auf einen Blick sofort sieht wo was getestet wird.
Außerdem ist das kopieren ganzer Berichte bzw. Meinungen von anderen Personen, welche meist wenig Ahnung, nicht sehr sinnvoll.
Verweise lieber auf weitere Tests bzw. Meinungen in dem du Link zu jenen hinschreibst aber bitte kopiere nicht 1:1,
sonst verlierste noch deinen Dr. Titel und musst zurücktreten 
Auch das der Sound bei Musik auf Youtube-Videos "glasklar" sein soll, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich,
da sogar ich als doch recht unerfahrener Hörer heulen muss bei der Qualität, selbst wenn diese für YT-Verhältnisse gut ist (1080p, offizieller Upload des Künstlers).
Ein weiterer Tipp der vorallem bei Mikrofon-/Headset-Tests von Vorteil ist: Nehme mit einem ordentlichen Audio-Programm (z.B. Audacity) eine Testaufnahme auf
und lade diese hoch, damit der Leser sich selbst ein Bild von der Qualität machen kann.


----------



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

Ja da hast recht. Eigentor= Fail!!!!
Werde es die Tage Übersichtlicher Gestalten. 
Und noch mehr Persöhnliche Erfahrungen (Eindrücke) posten...
Hab es nur gemacht damit ich nicht So viel Schreiben muss!!!


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (15. März 2014)

Und *ganz* wichtig:
Bring ein paar mehr Kritikpunkte rein!

Es gibt immer Schwächen bei einem Produkt.
Sogar bei meinen vermutlich besseren DT990 hab ich ne ganze Liste an Kritikpunkten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

Kill-Like-A-Sir schrieb:


> sonst verlierste noch deinen Dr. Titel und musst zurücktreten



Ich bin ja schon zurückgetreten, auch wenn nur von der Bahnsteigkante. Verlieren kann ich den aber nicht da eingenäht 
Einfach mal im Vorfeld ein paar solcher Tests anlesen auch wenn es Mühe macht. Was Musik angeht könnte man hier ja mal stöbern


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (15. März 2014)

Ich will dir ja nix böses, aber mit dem bisherigen Review schadest du QPad eher als dass du deren Produkte den Leuten näher bringst. Es liest sich sehr subjektiv und überschwänglich, ähnlich wie eine aufgedrückte Fernsehwerbung.

Versuche doch mal ein bisschen Objektivität und Struktur mit einfließen zulassen, mache ein paar nette Bilder dazu, vergleiche gegen ein paar bisher gehörte KH's und lasse dir den Text rechtschreiblich nochmal von jemandem überprüfen. Ich glaube durchaus, dass das QPad ein solides und gutes Headset ist, nur kaufe ich es dir so bisher nicht wirklich ab.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (15. März 2014)

Wollte mir das DT 770 Pro Kaufen aber das Headset Qpad ist dem jetzt eben würdig?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2014)

Ebenbürtig? Sicherlich nicht


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (15. März 2014)

Wenn du in der Preisklasse bis 150€ gehst würde ich sagen:
DT990 > ATH M50 = DT770 > QPAD QH-90 > Superlux HD681


----------



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

Nur weil es nicht hier nicht Getestet wurde????


----------



## NeColino (15. März 2014)

Bestell beide und Teste, ich hatte Beyerdynamic vor 5 Jahren auf dem Kopf. 
Meine Erinnerungen sind wage beim beyer..... Wenn man geld Sparen kann wy not?
Ist halt mod mic mix was du dann machen musst mit dem beyer kop. 
Hier mal ein schönes Micro das du dir auch mal anschauen Könntest zum beyer.

AntLion Audio — Welcome


----------



## Offset (15. März 2014)

Für den COP braucht man das Gebastel nicht wegen des abnehmbaren Kabels. Da gibts einmal das von Beyer direkt: http://geizhals.de/beyerdynamic-custom-headset-gear-a961368.html und dann noch das: http://geizhals.de/reloop-rhm-10-schwarz-headset-mikrofon-a955969.html
Ich hab den COP übrigens auch und kann mir nicht so leicht vorstellen, dass das qpad besser ist.


----------



## -Xe0n- (15. März 2014)

NeColino schrieb:


> Nur weil es nicht hier nicht Getestet wurde????


 
Nein die Reihenfolge kannst du dir alleine schon erklären anhand der Treiber die verbaut wurden in den Kopfhörern.


----------



## NeColino (16. März 2014)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Nein die Reihenfolge kannst du dir alleine schon erklären anhand der Treiber die verbaut wurden in den Kopfhörern.


 
Welche Art Treiber? 

Weiß du welche verbaut wurden?

Ich werde mal das Teil aufmachen und ein Bild hochladen.....


----------



## -Xe0n- (16. März 2014)

Treiber sind quasi die "Lautsprecher" im Kopfhörer bzw. die Membran etc. .

Wenn man alleine die Technischen Daten vergleicht (z.B. Frequenzbereich) , sind man schon, dass die vom DT 770 überlegen sind.
Und so viel teurer sind die DT 770 nicht


----------



## Thallassa (16. März 2014)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Wenn man alleine die Technischen Daten vergleicht (z.B. Frequenzbereich) , sind man schon, dass die vom DT 770 überlegen sind.



Der Frequenzbereich ist auf die Qualität eines Kopfhörers so gut wie nicht entscheidend. Ja, wenn ich 200 - 14000 khz habe, dann sagt das schon was aus 
Aber ob ich jetzt 20 - 20000 khz oder 4 - 80000 khz habe, ist Jacke wie Hose und trifft keinerlei Aussage auf die Klangqualität.


----------



## NeColino (16. März 2014)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Treiber sind quasi die "Lautsprecher" im Kopfhörer bzw. die Membran etc. .
> 
> Wenn man alleine die Technischen Daten vergleicht (z.B. Frequenzbereich) , sind man schon, dass die vom DT 770 überlegen sind.
> Und so viel teurer sind die DT 770 nicht


 
Ja dachte nur du meints welchen typ von Treiber. Da es ja in der beschreibung steht.

Kalr das weiß ich!

So viel Unterschied ist das nicht, 20ohm, und die parr frequenzen mehr. 
Beim beyer ist dafür nicht mal Mic dabei. Die ausenschale wirkt auch Hochwertiger wie beim beyer da es eine halbe Alu schale hat.
Jeder mensch empfindet anders!!! 
Vor und nachteile....
Manchen leuten ist das zuviel.


----------



## NeColino (16. März 2014)

Moin Thallassa. 
Kann dir wieder nur zu stimmen.
Right und vor allem auf die abstimmung des Treibers kommt es auch an.
Die Qualität vom Treiber denke ich spielt da auch eine Rolle. 
Aber die Abstimmung macht es....


----------



## Catar (16. März 2014)

Nimm es mir nicht übel aber der gesamte Test wirkt wie von einem Pubertierendem geschrieben.
Mal abgesehen davon, das du vermutlich gebürtig nicht aus Deutschland kommst und deine sehr willkürliche Groß-/Kleinschreibung sowie Satzbau drauf hinweisen das du hier noch nicht allzu lang lebst, fällt vorallem deine im ersten Satz erwähnte Art der Argumentation ins Auge. Möchte mich auch vorab für meine teils spöttische und massenweise zitierende Schreibart entschuldigen... aber hier kann ich kaum anders.

Ich versuche es mal in (ausführlichen) Stichpunkten:
- Möchte hier nicht verallgemeinern aber wenn jemand als erstes technische Daten zu einem solchen Produkt aufführt, kann man häufig getrost davon ausgehen das derjenige sich noch nicht ernsthaft mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt hat. Wie von Thallassa erwähnt sagen diese nämlich sogut wie nichts über die Klangqualität- und charakteristik aus. Wozu dann also überhaupt aufführen?
- Du behauptest auf der Verpackung würde was von Leder draufstehen, naja... -> Test / Testbericht: QPAD QH-85 und QH-90 » Hardbloxx
Wie man sieht... sieht man nichts. Oh doch... zwei Kommentare deiner Wenigkeit weiter unten...
Zudem hättest du doch nicht ernsthaft geglaubt das Beyer auf einen 100€-Hörer Echtleder draufpackt, während sowas im hauseigenen Sortiment ausschließlich dem T1 vorbehalten ist oder?
- Behauptungen die schonmal vom Thema abweichen und auch gern mal mit Superlativen ausgeschmückt werden, scheinen allgemein eher dein Gebiet zu sein. 


> Leder gibt den Schall nicht nach außen ab und Schottet zusätzlich ab deswegen benutzt man auch Leder





> Es Stört den Digitalen Strom Fluss.





> Es ist sehr angenehm und Extrem robust die Bügel lassen sich extrem Biegen, Knicken ohne das sie Brechen.





> Wenn der Heli über mir Fliegt hört er sich Real an, also Lebensecht.
> Und dabei fliegt mir eine Biene durchs Gesicht von rechts nach Links suuuum..... auch sehr schön Plastisch dargestellt. Wie echt!!!! Hi-Fi Eben.
> Krawum Booom gewaltige Explosionen ohne das der bass Übertönt.


- Deine Klangbeschreibungen sind nicht nur äußerst vage sondern mir scheint du schmeißt auch teilweise mit Begriffen um dich, die du nur irgendwo angelesen hast. Erinnert mich so ein wenig nach Teleshopping-Manier.


> Alles wird extrem Klar und sauber und vorallem mit Sauberen Klaren Trockenen dynamisch bass Wiedergegeben das es dem Klang eine Wärme gibt.





> Auch mehr Fülle durch den klaren satten Druck und die feine Dynamik bekommt man zu es zu Spüren.


- Dein Kenwood-Verstärker, deine X-kb/s FLAC-Files sowie deine (angebliche) frühere Tätigkeit als DJ machen aus dir keinen Musikkenner bzw. HiFi-Liebhaber. Und wenn es 20 Jahre wären! Einen sündteuren Verstärker, der deutlich weniger Einfluss auf den Klang hat als der Hörer zu kaufen ist weiß Gott keine Kunst. Ebenso wenig sich FLAC-Dateien auf den Rechner zu schmeißen, während man vermutlich noch nie was von einem ABX-Test gehört hat. Obendrein diese typische Suggestion des Wortes 'DJ' dass bei "Normalos" wohl den Eindruck von HiFi erwecken soll, obwohl das in der Praxis eher eine untergeordnete Rolle zu spielen scheint. Vorallem wenn man sich mal anguckt mit was da die Leute ihre Mixes abhören. Und nichts gegen Elektro an sich aber wenn man ausschließlich anhand dieses Genres und dazu noch von YouTube bezogen, ein Urteil über die musikalischen Fähigkeiten eines KH fällt... das zeugt natürlich von Leidenschaft und Ernsthaftigkeit.

Solange du keinen ernstzunehmenden Vergleich mit deinen anderen bisher (angeblich) gehörten Kopfhörern/Headsets machst ist dieses "Fazit" nichts weiter als ein schlecht geschriebener, mit Rechtschreib- und Satzbaufehlern ausstaffierter & geschönigter Werbetext.


----------



## NeColino (16. März 2014)

Catar schrieb:


> Nimm es mir nicht übel aber der gesamte Test wirkt wie von einem Pubertierendem geschrieben.
> Mal abgesehen davon, das du vermutlich gebürtig nicht aus Deutschland kommst und deine sehr willkürliche Groß-/Kleinschreibung sowie Satzbau drauf hinweisen das du hier noch nicht allzu lang lebst, fällt vorallem deine im ersten Satz erwähnte Art der Argumentation ins Auge. Möchte mich auch vorab für meine teils spöttische und massenweise zitierende Schreibart entschuldigen... aber hier kann ich kaum anders.
> 
> Ich versuche es mal in (ausführlichen) Stichpunkten:
> ...


 


Wo liegt dein Problem??? Mach es doch besser depp. 
Ich habe zu Anfang geschrieben dass, ich normaler weise so was nicht mache. 
Es ist ein vorab Fazit wie du an der Überschrift erkennen kannst. Kein end Fazit


Wo bitte was? Tv Werbung denke nicht das die im Tv die Fernbedienung schlecht reden so wie ich.
Da wird einem noch Qualität vermittelt.
Was ich zur Fernbedienung (Mute, Laut, und leise) Regler nicht sagen kann. Es wirkt eher normal. 
Ergo keine gute Quali....

Aber egal, und ich habe meinen Verstärker genannt, weil es hier von einigen gefragt wurde.

Und ja habe auf der hp mich bedankt für den Test??? Und jetzt??? Wo liegt dein Problem??? 

Solche wie dich hab ich am Liebsten!! So was wie du sollte mir mal übern weg laufen.
Geh und nimm anlauf, dann Spring nimm es mir nicht Übel aber Spring weit weg du depp.

Manch einer sagt Danke!

Ich vergeude meine Zeit hier nicht mehr, um mich dann noch beleidigen zu lasen wegen meiner Fehler.
Macht es doch besser.


----------



## Offset (16. März 2014)

Er hat dir doch genau gesagt wo das Problem liegt. Auch wenn du sonst solche Tests nicht  machst, kannst du ja wenigstens versuchen es objektiv zu machen. Und jemanden wegen sowas als "depp" zu bezeichnen zeugt auch nicht gerade von geistiger Reife.
Außerdem:
Doppel-Posts, dass heißt zwei aufeinanderfolgende Beiträge des gleichen Autors in kurzem zeitlichen Abstand, sind zu vermeiden. Für Ergänzungen gibt es die „Bearbeiten“-Funktion.
Die Forensprache ist Deutsch. Das schließt deutsche Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung mit ein..  Diskussions Beiträge mit ungenügender Rechtschreibung, Zeichensetzung oder mangelhaftem äußeren Erscheinungsbild (Bandwurmsätze, fehlende Absätze, unverständliche Ausdrucksweise) sind unerwünscht.


----------



## NeColino (16. März 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Er hat dir doch genau gesagt wo das Problem liegt. Auch wenn du sonst solche Tests nicht  machst, kannst du ja wenigstens versuchen es objektiv zu machen. Und jemanden wegen sowas als "depp" zu bezeichnen zeugt auch nicht gerade von geistiger Reife.
> Außerdem:
> Doppel-Posts, dass heißt zwei aufeinanderfolgende Beiträge des gleichen Autors in kurzem zeitlichen Abstand, sind zu vermeiden. Für Ergänzungen gibt es die „Bearbeiten“-Funktion.
> Die Forensprache ist Deutsch. Das schließt deutsche Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung mit ein..  Diskussions Beiträge mit ungenügender Rechtschreibung, Zeichensetzung oder mangelhaftem äußeren Erscheinungsbild (Bandwurmsätze, fehlende Absätze, unverständliche Ausdrucksweise) sind unerwünscht.


 
Bestellt es, testet es und schreibt euch selbst die Finger wund. 
Ich hab den Kauf auf gar keinen Fall bereut.
Manch einer möchte keine 200 euro für moding ausgeben, und damit wollte ich Zeigen das es 1000x mal bessere Kopfhörer wie Speedlink, Logitech, medusa, Razer, Ttsport, und wie sie alle heißen im Supermarkt....Gibt!
Ich schreib nicht mehr weiter, hab da keine Lust mehr drauf.


----------



## The_Trasher (16. März 2014)

NeColino schrieb:


> Wo liegt dein Problem??? Mach es doch besser depp.


 
Ich denke das dürfte ein Mod interessieren.



NeColino schrieb:


> Ich schreib nicht mehr weiter, hab da keine Lust mehr drauf.



Eingeschnappt?


----------



## NeColino (16. März 2014)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Ich denke das dürfte ein Mod interessieren.
> 
> 
> 
> Eingeschnappt?


 
Nö, das nit. Aber ich werde als Lügner beschimpft und als Werbe macher eines Billigen Tv senders.

Vor allem einmal heißt es keine Youtube videos anhören dann wieder werden mir Youtube videos gepostet womit man es testen sollte??? Hallo??? Hört ihr euch selbst noch zu´????

Und wer Qpad kennt wird feststellen das bei denen bis jetzt nur hochwertige Kopfhörer rausgekommen sind. 
Siehe QPAD QH-1339.


----------



## The_Trasher (16. März 2014)

Das sind Hörbeispiele mit was man testen kann/sollte nichts weiter. Das man davon die CD (evtl. hochwertige mp3/flac) haben sollte erklärt sich doch von selber.

Das Qpad qh 1339 ist ein vollkommen überteurtes Headset mehr nicht.


----------



## NeColino (16. März 2014)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Das sind Hörbeispiele mit was man testen kann/sollte nichts weiter. Das man davon die CD (evtl. hochwertige mp3/flac) haben sollte erklärt sich doch von selber.
> 
> Das Qpad qh 1339 ist ein vollkommen überteurtes Headset mehr nicht.


 
Ja das ist es. Deswegen ist das qh-90 qh-85 ja rausgekommen. 
Damit es auch erschwinglich ist für den Kleinen Geld beutel und trotzdem nicht auf einen Grossarttigen Sound verzichten muss.
Und ja habe es auch nicht nur mit Elektro, rap etc getestet also youtube videos... 
Auf der platte habe ich leider nur fast to furious soundtracks Flac dateien von bis zu 1000kbits getestet.
Von meiner seite aus finde ich keinen negativen Punkt. 
Belehrt mich eines Besseren und testet es selbst und schreibt euch selbst die Finger wund.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2014)

Noch eine Kleinigkeit, Volltextzitate aus einem Post direkt über deinen sind auch hochgradig unerwünscht und man weiß sowieso worauf deine Antwort gerichtet ist. Die Videos von Youtube die ich gepostet hatte waren nur Beispiele für die Musikrichtung und keine Referenzen was ich ja auch schon mehrfach erwähnte.


----------



## NeColino (16. März 2014)

Also hab es dann falsch verstanden.
Naja auf jeden Fall hört man jetzt viel mehr die Schlechte und teil weiße gute Qualität was mir mit dem senheisser gar nicht so aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Catar (16. März 2014)

Ironie scheint auch nicht unbedingt deine Stärke zu sein... 
Obwohl ich gleich im ersten Abschnitt gesagt habe das ich mich für meine "teils spöttische und massenweise zitierende Schreibart" entschuldige, glaubst du trotzdem ich würde dich bewusst beledigen wollen, worauf du mich im Gegenzug wirklich zu beleidigen versuchst.

Der Satz mit "Teleshopping-Manier" sollte lediglich zum Ausdruck bringen dass sich die Aufmachung deines Textes nunmal so liest, nicht dass du einer von diesen wärst. Dass du etwas (leicht) negatives über die Fernbedienung sagst, geht in der von mir angesprochenen Argumentationsart völlig unter. Ich möchte dir persönlich ja nichts vorwerfen aber so argumentieren auch häufig besagte Kanäle wenn sie Werbung zu machen versuchen -> teils übertriebenes Lob und da mal ein bisschen Kritik an Sachen die eig. sowieso eher nebensächlich sind... Feigenblätter, nicht mehr.

Und ja ich nehme meine indirekte Anschludigung der Lüge deinerseits zurück, da die Verpackung in dem verlinkten Text nicht die richtige ist. Entschuldigung.
Allerdings hab ich die richtige Verpackung gefunden und die wiederum bestätigt das du offenbar weder richtig Deutsch, *noch* Englisch beherrschst.
QPAD | QH-90 Black
Da steht auf dem Verpackungssymbol 'Leather Pad'. Soweit ok aber damit sind die Ohrpolster und nicht der Bügel gemeint! Ändert auch nichts an der Tatsache das diese trotzdem nur aus Kunstleder sind.

Die QH-Serie ist zudem die erste Headset-Serie überhaupt von QPad und auch erst 1 Jahr alt, also vom "kennen" der Firma kann da auch keine Rede sein.
Und das QH-1339 ist nur ein umgelabeltes MMX300, sogar die Treiberdaten sind identisch.
QPAD | QH-1339
beyerdynamic MMX 300: Highend Gaming/Multimedia Headset


----------



## NeColino (16. März 2014)

Ne nicht wirklich!!!
Aber kein Ding. 
Ist halt wenn 10 Leute wie ein Wolfs rudel auf mich drauf gehen... 
Und das schon alles gesagt haben was du auch geschrieben hast.
Das nennt man Schutzhaltung.
Und ja, beim bügel bin ich mir nicht sicher? Rieht auch irgendwie nach Leder... das ist ja das kommische! 
Deswegen hab ich es so geschrieben.
Und teleshoping läuft ja jeden Tag im tv ( Beeinflussung) hmm? Muhaha


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (16. März 2014)

Hi NeColino.

Ich muss leider einigen Vorrednern zustimmen, dass der Testbericht sehr anstrengend zu lesen ist, sowohl von der Form als auch dem Inhalt. Was mir zusätzlich Kopfzerbrechen bereitet:

Der Titel lautet "Kleines Vorab FAZIT [...]", zeigt sich dann aber als ziemlich umfangreicher Text. Auch der Rest des Titels passt nicht so ganz zu dem, was geboten wird.

Mitten im Text kommt zudem die Passage "UPDATE NACH 4 Wochen" vor. Da der Beitrag gestern erst gepostet wurde: Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Du den Test also schon vor längerer Zeit geschrieben hast und jetzt erst nach dem Update veröffentlicht?


----------



## NeColino (16. März 2014)

Hallo,
jaa das mag ja sein. 
Es gibt auch Menschen die so was Locker verstehen.
Da ich es hier mal und da empfohlen hab, wurde mir gesagt ich sollte doch ein Test hier rein Stellen.
Gesagt getan, nur leider schreibe ich so welche sachen nicht gern.
Da ich mich schwer ausdrücken kann in schriftlicher Form...
Und ich gerne mehr lese wie schreibe...
Da bin ich leider ein Noob muss ich selbst auch zu geben.
Nicht jeder hat das Talent dazu.... oder ist der Form mächtig die hier verlangt wird!
Ja vorab fazit sollte heißen das es seid parr wochen im Gebrauch ist.
Und ich ein Parr eindrücke hier Hinter lassen wollte. 
Für manche ist es Verständlich für manch einer nicht.


----------



## m1ch1 (16. März 2014)

würde dir empfehlen, mehr darauf einzugehen, warum, und wie dir der Getestete hörer im vgl zu deinen ref modelen gefallen hat. 

Und die amazon/gameforum sachen würde ich ganz rausnehmen, udn evtl im fazit _kurz_ darauf verweisen. denn so ist es zum großteil ein test von gameforum, und nicht von dir.


----------



## NeColino (16. März 2014)

Ich musste auch immer wieder den Text anpassen und neu Schreiben. 
Ich renne gerne in Details rum die ich leider in schriftlicher Form so nicht ausdrücken kann.
Auch die Form etc hab mich dafür auch entschuldigt. 
Das habe ich mit Mühe geschrieben.
Und trotzdem ist niemand zufrieden damit... Traurig!
Ich wusste das ja garnicht das man fazit etc nicht reinschreiben darf von anderen Seiten.
Hab auch geschrieben das es aus dem Computerforum ist.

Das war mein erster und letzter Test hier im forum.
Denke das sollen andere Übernehmen damit manche hier keine Kopfschmerzen beim lesen bekommen.
Ich kriege schon Kopfschmerzen wenn ich die ganze Zeit hier aufs Forum schaue.... alles Weiß. Fu!!!


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (16. März 2014)

Dass Du Dir Mühe gegeben hast ist Dir durchaus anzurechnen. Problematisch ist dabei aber, dass es nicht erkennbar ist.
Formfehler wie Rechtschreibung und Grammatik sind da eine Sache. Da erwartet jeder Mensch ein anderes Niveau; zahlreiche Fehler lassen allerdings den Eindruck entstehen, dass etwas schnell und eben ohne viel Mühe geschrieben wurde.
Schwerwiegender aber ist der Inhalt. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt wurde wirken sehr viele Formulierungen und der Test in seiner Gesamtheit eher nach Werbung/Marketinggerede als einem eigenen Erfahrungsbericht. Auch das Zitieren der Amazon-Meinungen unterstreicht das. Einerseits, da Amazon- bzw. solche Käufermeinungen generell eher mit Skepsis zu betrachten sind, andererseits, da die von Dir gewählten Zitate zum Teil zusammenhang- und aussagelose Abrisse darstellen. Die Zitate von "Marius Dörner" und "LordUni" zum Beispiel beinhalten nur deren Vergleichsmodelle, nicht aber deren Ergebnis (theoretisch könnten beide völlig unzufrieden gewesen sein, ohne dass es hier erkennbar wird).

Dass "niemand zufrieden damit" ist, wie dieser Test ist, kann man durchaus als "Traurig!" bezeichnen. Vorwürfe kann man allerdings nicht (nur) den Lesern hier machen. Auch wenn Du Dir Mühe gegeben hast bleibt es dabei, dass dieser Test noch zahlreiche Mängel beinhaltet, die auch dazu führen, dass man dem Inhalt nicht unbedingt trauen mag. Das ist ne bittere Pille, aber keine Schande. Wie Du selber sagst schreibst Du sonst ja keine Test und dieser (erste?) ist nun halt etwas daneben gegangen.


----------



## Slanzi (16. März 2014)

NeColino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> jaa das mag ja sein.
> Es gibt auch Menschen die so was Locker verstehen.
> Da ich es hier mal und da empfohlen hab, wurde mir gesagt ich sollte doch ein Test hier rein Stellen.
> ...



Ja ich habe mal geschrieben, als ich deine Amazon-Rezession fand, du könntest sie ja gleich in jedem Thread kopieren oder in deine Signatur übernehmen, damit du das Loblied nicht in 5-6 verschiedene Antworten verfassen musst.
Ich dachte du verstehst die Ironie darin, nicht das du gleich das Ganze als Test hier veröffentlichst...die Reaktionen hätte ich dir auch so schon vorhersagen können.

Das hat alles weniger damit zu tun, dass wir alle denken, das Qpad muss von vornherein schlecht sein, nur weil es ein Headset ist.
Vielleicht ist es sogar sehr gut, ich denke auch, dass es eines der besten Headsets sein könnte aber es geht viel mehr darum, wie der Test aufgebaut ist und das sich alles ein wenig wie Werbung liest.

Mit etwas mehr Objektivität, vllt. ein paar Bildern um die Punkte bei Verarbeitung aufzugreifen welche dir besonders gefallen (und vor allem welche nicht), hätten alles schon etwas naja professioneller erscheinen lassen.


----------



## NeColino (16. März 2014)

Ja das hätte mich viel zu viel Zeit gekostet. 
Hatte es eigentlich so auch vor!!! 
Aber dieses weiße bild hier im forum....würg!!!!
Jetzt kann ich nicht mal Bilder zusätzlich hochladen und das Ganze besser gestallten zu können....würg!!!
Naja nie wieder, das Kostet zu viel Zeit. 
Hab auch andere Sorgen

LG


----------



## ryzen1 (16. März 2014)

NeColino schrieb:


> Ja das hätte mich viel zu viel Zeit gekostet. Hatte es eigentlich so auch vor!!! Aber dieses weiße bild hier im forum....würg!!!! Jetzt kann ich nicht mal Bilder zusätzlich hochladen und das Ganze besser gestallten zu können....würg!!! Naja nie wieder, das Kostet zu viel Zeit. Hab auch andere Sorgen  LG



Dafür, dass du so wenig Zeit hast, hast du aber viel Zeit für diesen Thread hier...


----------



## Jeanboy (16. März 2014)

Im Internet gibt es auch kostenlose Seiten, wo man seinen Text überprüfen lassen kann (Grob gesagt: Funktionieren wie ein Online Translator)


----------



## haii91 (17. März 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Dafür, dass du so wenig Zeit hast, hast du aber viel Zeit für diesen Thread hier...


 
das denke ich auch^^


----------



## NeColino (17. März 2014)

*Warum so zynisch?
Hier ist ja mehr Zynismus als sonst wo..

ANDERE MÜSSEN NOCH ARBEITEN. Ich hatte 2-3 Tage und musste mich auch um andere Sachen kümmern.

Aber anscheinend habt ihr mehr zeit wie ich, wenn ihr nachts hier noch rum gammelt weil ihr nix zu tun habt....



Aber Zynismus ist ja hier an der Tagesordnung. *


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (17. März 2014)

NeColino schrieb:


> *[...]
> Aber anscheinend habt ihr mehr zeit wie ich, wenn ihr nachts hier noch rum gammelt weil ihr nix zu tun habt....
> [...]*


 
Beim Zynismus gebe ich Dir sogar teilweise recht, wobei der anderswo ebenfalls oft anzutreffen ist.

Da die Antwort auf Deinen Post aber nur eine halbe Stunde später kam und Du zudem selbst schon nachts um kurz vor 2 Uhr noch gepostet hast, dürften "ihr" nicht unbedingt mehr Zeit haben als Du.

Abgesehen davon versuche ich für mich hier mal abzuschließen. Du bist begeistert von den QPad qh-90 und wolltest dies in einem Testbericht vermitteln, hast für eben diesen aber teilweise zu recht einiges an Kritik einstecken müssen. Alles weitere driftet dann in Kleinkrieg ab und lässt keine Einigung und schon gar keinen thematischen Fortschritt erkennen. Ich vermute eine baldige Schließung des Threads, was ich durchaus nachvollziehen könnte. Oder schafft es noch jemand, hier Mäßigung einzubringen?


----------



## Catar (17. März 2014)

Habe das QH-90 spätestens übermorgen bei mir und werde mal meine Eindrücke dazu hier festhalten.

Komme somit NeCo's Forderung


> Belehrt mich eines Besseren und testet es selbst und schreibt euch selbst die Finger wund.


bald nach.


----------



## Slanzi (17. März 2014)

Bitte in einem schönen, bebilderten Test


----------



## Catar (17. März 2014)

Werd mir Mühe geben. 
Auch wenns hochnäsig klingt: Vorallem bei der Objektivität und der Preisrelation werd ich aufpassen müssen, bin meinen Senni schon zu sehr gewohnt.
Aber mein alter K530 könnte als Vergleich mal entstaubt werden, auch wenn durch die unterschiedlichen Bauweisen das nicht ganz referenzmäßig ist.


----------



## NeColino (17. März 2014)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Beim Zynismus gebe ich Dir sogar teilweise recht, wobei der anderswo ebenfalls oft anzutreffen ist.
> 
> Da die Antwort auf Deinen Post aber nur eine halbe Stunde später kam und Du zudem selbst schon nachts um kurz vor 2 Uhr noch gepostet hast, dürften "ihr" nicht unbedingt mehr Zeit haben als Du.
> 
> ...


----------



## NeColino (17. März 2014)

Mein letzter eintrag war um 22.57 Uhr.
Weiß nicht, warum du lügst?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2014)

Positiv ist ja wenigstens das es sich  jetzt etwas leichter liest. Für mich persönlich ist es schwer den " Test " als ernsthaft anzusehen ( ist jetzt nicht persönlich gemeint ) da zu viele Lobeshymnen es von vornherein als einseitig ansehen zu müssen. Vielleicht einfach mehr Testberichte lesen um zu sehen wie man es macht, dazu keine Voreingenommenheiten und Vorlieben einfließen lassen damit es neutral bleibt. Im Fazit könnte man seine Meinung dann anmerken. Auch wenn ich es eher ungern schreibe, die Rechtschreibung sollte wenigstens dort sitzen. Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen und an Kritik kann man wachsen.



> *Aber anscheinend habt ihr mehr zeit wie ich, wenn ihr nachts hier noch rum gammelt weil ihr nix zu tun habt....*


 Der Satz ist unfein und unfair. Nur wenn du jemanden besser und länger kennst könnte man so etwas mit einem Smilie versehen noch gerade durchgehen lassen. Wenn du ein Problem hast und jemand hilft zu einer unchristlichen Uhrzeit wärest du froh über die Hilfe


----------



## TSchaK (17. März 2014)

Gestern 1:53 Uhr


----------



## NeColino (17. März 2014)

Ja hab es ja noch versucht zu ändern.

*Aber ist klar. 
Ich werde hier ständig durch die Mangel genommen und soll noch ruhig bleiben´´´??? 
*
Und ich hoffe hier auch mal auf andere Meinung vom qpad. 
Nur konnte ich bis jetzt kein harr in der Suppe finden.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (17. März 2014)

NeColino schrieb:


> Mein letzter eintrag war um 22.57 Uhr.
> Weiß nicht, warum du lügst?


 
Dein Eintrag, auf den Du Dich beziehst, war der von 22:57 Uhr, richtig. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...n-normal-headset-und-hi-fi-8.html#post6250138
ryzen1 hat eine halbe Stunde später geantwortet, um 23:27 Uhr. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...n-normal-headset-und-hi-fi-8.html#post6250221

Aber:
Zuvor hattest Du einmal um 1:04 Uhr gepostet (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...n-normal-headset-und-hi-fi-6.html#post6247277), danach um 1:53 Uhr (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...n-normal-headset-und-hi-fi-6.html#post6247388) und noch einmal 4 Minuten später um 1:57 Uhr (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...n-normal-headset-und-hi-fi-6.html#post6247393).
Erstellt hast Du diesen Thread zudem nachts um 1:00 Uhr (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...hen-normal-headset-und-hi-fi.html#post6244406). Du hast also zuvor bereits mehrfach deutlich später in der Nacht Posts geschrieben als die Person, deren zynischer Kommentar Dich zu der Aussage veranlasste:
"Aber anscheinend habt ihr mehr zeit wie ich, wenn ihr nachts hier noch rum gammelt weil ihr nix zu tun habt...."
Nicht sehr klug vor diesem Hintergrund. Ebenso wie mich der Lüge zu bezichtigen.


----------



## NeColino (17. März 2014)

Das war auch Weekend. Man man man echt darf man nicht mal das week lange auf bleiben??? Ich bin 35!!!
Gute nacht


----------



## Slanzi (17. März 2014)

Ich denke das führt zu nichts mehr hier, könnte ein Mod das Thema schließen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2014)

NeColino schrieb:


> Ja hab es ja noch versucht zu ändern.
> 
> *Aber ist klar.
> Ich werde hier ständig durch die Mangel genommen und soll noch ruhig bleiben´´´???
> ...



Schlechter Start würde ich sagen, bis zu 2 / 3 dieses Threads wurde wenig auf die Kritik eingegangen und auf Teufel komm raus das Headset als Heilsbringer angebiedert. Es gibt 2 Fraktionen hier und viele sind eben von Kopfhörern überzeugt ( wie ich auch ) und das nicht ohne Grund. Haare in der Suppe wird man sicherlich finden wenn man bereit ist es nicht einseitig sehen zu wollen. Warum willst du unbedingt das wir das Ding toll finden? Du bist ja schon wie ein Vorwerksvertreter. Egal was du machst, du wirst niemals jemanden bekehren und Hörgewohnheiten und Hörvermögen lassen sich nicht in ein Diagramm pressen. Ich selber nutze derzeitig lieber meinem 50 Taler Denon Kopfhörer anstatt ein zugeflogenes Zowie Mashu


----------



## Johnny_Burke (18. März 2014)

Ich bin erst letzthin über den Thread gestolpert, habe mir aber nicht den Namen von NeColino gemerkt.

Auf einmal wurde überall das QH-90 angepriesen und sinnfreie Empfehlungen verteilt nun weiß ich wo der Ursprung allen Übels ist.


----------



## CSOger (18. März 2014)

Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> Ich bin erst letzthin über den Thread gestolpert, habe mir aber nicht den Namen von NeColino gemerkt.
> 
> Auf einmal wurde überall das QH-90 angepriesen und sinnfreie Empfehlungen verteilt nun weiß ich wo der Ursprung allen Übels ist.



Das Teil hat für nen HS in der PCGH 03/2013 recht gut abgeschnitten.
Ne Wertung von 1.91 Punkten.
Fairer Preis,guter Klang,zweiter Platz.


----------



## The_Trasher (18. März 2014)

CSO schrieb:


> Das Teil hat für nen HS in der PCGH 03/2013 recht gut abgeschnitten.
> Ne Wertung von 1.91 Punkten.
> Fairer Preis,guter Klang,zweiter Platz.



Und das ist ein Kriterium? Wenn ich mir die Bestenlisten bei Computer Bild anschaue, gehen mir die Augen über...


----------



## CSOger (18. März 2014)

The_Trasher schrieb:


> Und das ist ein Kriterium? Wenn ich mir die Bestenlisten bei Computer Bild anschaue, gehen mir die Augen über...



Das sagte ich mit keinem Wort.
Nur verlassen sich viele Leute auf Tests aus der PCGH.
Und wenn das Ding dort realtiv gut abschneidet,kaufen es halt auch so einige.

Computer Bild und PCGH in einem Atemzug...
Naja.


----------



## The_Trasher (18. März 2014)

CSO schrieb:


> Das sagte ich mit keinem Wort.
> Nur verlassen sich viele Leute auf Tests aus der PCGH.
> Und wenn das Ding dort realtiv gut abschneidet,kaufen es halt auch so einige.



Ich lese das so raus, das man sich gerade darauf verlassen kann. 

Naja, vielleicht reden wir da aneinander vorbei..


----------



## NeColino (18. März 2014)

Wer konkrete fragen hat, kann und soll ruhig fragen. 
Hab es die Tage am Verstärker mit dem philips 3D player der direkt am Verstärker angeschlossen ist, der mit einem koaxialem chich Verbunden ist verschiedene lieder Getestet. 
Aber ich hoffe auf ein parr test hier im Forum die es Objektiver und bessere Rechtschreibung haben als ich, und von so manch selbst ernannten Profis ihre Meinung abgeben.

Lg


----------



## ryzen1 (18. März 2014)

NeColino schrieb:


> Wer konkrete fragen hat, kann und soll ruhig fragen.
> Hab es die Tage am Verstärker mit dem philips 3D player der direkt am Verstärker angeschlossen ist, der mit einem koaxialem chich Verbunden ist verschiedene lieder Getestet.
> Aber ich hoffe auf ein parr test hier im Forum die es Objektiver und bessere Rechtschreibung haben als ich, und von so manch selbst ernannten Profis ihre Meinung abgeben.
> 
> Lg


 
Kannst du das mal mit anderen Kopfhörern vergleichen?


----------



## NeColino (18. März 2014)

Ja kann nur so viel sagen das Logitech und Co einpacken kann.
Ich konnte es direkt mit Sennheiser pc360 und pc 160 Sk Edition und Logitech 430 vergleichen. 
Das pc360 vom Freund und das Pc160 was mir war, das ich meinen Kollegen gegeben habe.
Das Logitech 430 ist auch vom Kollegen gewesen.
Deswegen hab ich jetzt nix zum Vergleich da...
Das qpad sollte man im Auge behalten es ist wirklich nicht zu Verachten. 
So viel kann ich sagen.
Es hat den badewannen Klang mit betonten höhen und einen stärkeren präziseren Bass. 
Vor allem geht das Qpad tiefer und stärker rein bei tiefen Frequenzen als die genannten Kop. 
Nur die mitten sind halt bissel dumpfer beim qpad trotzdem kommen die Stimmen super zur Geldtung.


----------



## dekay55 (18. März 2014)

Solang du nicht mit einem Neutralen Setting getestet hast, sagt dein Test rein garnix aus ! 
Tests macht man logischerweise ohne Chrystalizer ( abgesehen davon das der reiner mist ist und die X-FI von grundauf schon ne starke Bassanhebung hat ) und mit Höhen und Bass Regler deaktiviert bzw auf Neutral gestellt. 
Es tut mir auch richtig leid wenn ich jetz in dir ne Welt zum zusammenbrechen bringe aber dein Sherwood hat niemals 800€ gekostet 
Nr 1 ist der zu ner Zeit auf den Markt gekommen als bei uns noch die DM als währung galt. UVP von Sherwood war damals 800DM bereits 2001 ging er bereits für grade mal 450-500dm über den Ladentisch, umgerechnet ist das nen ehemaliger 250€ Amp .... also Holzklasse 

Und nun zu deinen Lautsprechern
Die Tieftöner in der tat Visaton nämlich die W160 oder W200 nix wirklich besonderes was sich abhebt, 30€ Chassis halt,
Deine Hochtöner = Magnat T13 M 450G = Müll bekommste das stück für 4€ in den Arsch geschoben 
Mitteltöner Magnat ABS 135 = nix wirklich besonders gutes 

Die Gehäuse irgend nen Billig Müll wo du einfach die Chassis reingeschraubt hast, ohne wirklich irgendwas zu berechnen anhand der TSP, Die Frequenzweiche vermute ich mal das du einfach den müll übernommen hast aus den Crap Gehäusen. 
Das sieht man an der Wandstärke und der Verarbeitung, deutet auf Billig Lautsprecher hin die bei irgend ner Billig anlage dabei waren. 

Kurz und Knapp deine Anlage ist nix besonderes was auch nur irgendwie halbwegs guten Sound bringen wird .... dich darauf zu beharen mit dem argument das du durch diese Anlage weist was guter Sound ist, ist einfach nur Peinlich. 

Aber ich empfehle dir, kauf dir noch die zusätzliche restliche Bestückung von Visaton damit du die Alto 3 nachbauen kannst, die sind relativ günstig haben aber nen sehr guten Sound, dann kannst du mitreden 

Tut mir wirklich leid, aber irgendeiner muss dich ja mal von deinem hohen Roß runterholen, und ja ich beschäftige mich seit gut 25 jahren mit Visaton selbstbau und mit Magnat ( vorallem mit der AllRibon Serie ) also eigentlich beschäftige ich mich seit ner halben ewigkeit mit Hifi daher kann ich dir auch ausm Stehgreif sagen was du da stehen hast und wie das klanglich einzuschätzen ist. 

Nimms mir bitte nicht übel, aber du must schon damit rechnen wenn du dich in der Hifi Sektion rumtreibst und Bilder postest das auch der ein oder andere Hifi Spezi im Board ist den du nicht an der Nase rumführen kannst.


----------



## WaldemarE (18. März 2014)

Aber er war doch oder ist doch DJ und weiß wovon er spricht     Oh man dieser Thread is so geil wenn man lachen will und einem langweilig ist guckt man einfach hier rein.


----------



## dekay55 (18. März 2014)

Ich bin auch DJ nur im gegensatz zu ihm bin ich auch aufm Gewerbeschein DJ, mein DJ Nick ist geschützt und ist mein Offizieler Künstlername der im Perso drinne steht   Allerdings kenne ich so verdammt viele DJ´s die von Hifi absolut null ahnung haben, die sogar glauben das Beats die geilsten besten KH sind *g* 

Ich bin manchmal ein arschloch ich weis, aber ich steh dazu


----------



## NeColino (18. März 2014)

Scheiß auf Beats....dekay55
Und wenn, was jukt dich das jetzt????

Brauche ich PA ANLAGE??? NEIN: ICH BIN ZUHUS:
Aber hast recht, ich hab nicht mal eine weiche drin....
So was würdest du auch noch glauben....
Und trotzdem haut meine Anlage klanglich einiges weg. 
Kannst dich gerne Überzeugen kommen.
Und nicht visaton W160 oder W200. 
Sondern W 170 S.
Aber schön das du Visaton und Magnat schätzt so wie ich es tuhe.
Nur ohne es gehört zu haben, kannst du dir kein Urteil bilden.

Und nein es sind Magnat MW ABS- 130 AL 870 IS. 
Und zum Verstärker. Problem??? Das war damals eine Oberklasse. 
Und kann sich trotzdem heute noch mit den neuen messen.
Und nein es sind Magnat T20M460G-1
Alles fast richtig, nur das hier anscheinend jeder mehr ******* raus lässt wie ich. 
Schön das Es Menschen gibt wie du, die noch mehr ******* Erzählen wie ich. 
Erzähl das jemanden den das interessiert.
Und die jenigen die einen hier runter Putzen wegen Rechtschreibung blablub. 
Und meinen auf Dicke hose machen zu können wegen Gewerbe Dj blablub omg FAIL. Kennsté wayne´?
Gebe euch ein Tipp auf dem weg. 
Ihr braucht das nicht lesen und braucht erst recht nicht Kommentieren.


----------



## dekay55 (18. März 2014)

Top du hast mir mein Feierabend versüsst. Herrlich


----------



## NeColino (18. März 2014)

Sauber. 
Dann habe ich ja mein Werk voll endet.... Muhaha


----------



## NeColino (18. März 2014)

Und ausserdem ist die Magnat hohwertiger und klarer im Sound. 
Das ist ja ALu somit auch sehr sehr klar, denke nicht das ich die ALTO 2C Nachbauen werde.
Ich habe Visaton erwähnt damit klar ist das ich weiß wovon ich rede, habe genug im Leben gehört.


----------



## TSchaK (18. März 2014)

NeColino schrieb:


> ...
> Ihr braucht das nicht lesen und braucht erst recht nicht Kommentieren.



Hättest du mal oben schreiben sollen...


----------



## Bier (18. März 2014)

NeColino schrieb:


> [...]Das ist ja ALu somit auch sehr sehr klar[...]


 Und das soll jetzt was heißen??
Meine alten Canton GLE 490 hatten auch Alu Chassis und waren nicht grad die besten LS.
Ich glaub ich hab auch mal bei Aldi welche mit Alu Chassis gesehen. Das sagt rein gar nichts aus!


----------



## Johnny_Burke (18. März 2014)

Mein iPhone besteht auch größtenteils aus Aluminium. 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher ich kann die Wiedergabequalität meines Gerätes anhand dieser simplen Information ziemlich genau bestimmen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (18. März 2014)

Wo kann man sich zum Prämienprogramm anmelden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2014)

Bei den Soundkarten ist das Problem das man dort oft geneigt ist die Klangverbieger zu nutzen. Auch wird man ein Headset für gewöhnlich am PC nutzen und einen Kopfhörer an der Anlage, daher die Diskrepanzen.
 Hier wird niemanden etwas angedreht und wenn im Rechner kein Platz ist bleibt eben nur ein ext. Modell, aber in der Masse bekommt jeder das was er wünscht. Da du die X-Fi erwähnst kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das die Karte eben Crap ist ( Eigenleben, künstlicher Klang, Treiberprobleme oder generelle Probleme ). Weißt du einen besseren Hersteller? Asus ist weitestgehend frei von Macken, schlanke Software bei einem besseren Klang.
 Ja die Rechtschreibung, es ist halt ein deutsches Forum und daher kann man erwarten das man sich eben Mühe gibt besonders wenn man sich Tests und ähnliches heranwagt. Da muss jeder durch und selbst mir passiert es mal und wurde mehr oder weniger Oberlehrerhaft auf Fehler hingewiesen.
 Was permanente Großschreibung im Forum bedeutet ist klar? Es ist schreien


----------



## NeColino (18. März 2014)

@Dr Bakterius: Hattes du I/O Drive-Modul. 
Meinte ein Frontpanel??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2014)

Ja die bescheuertste Geldausgabe die ich jemals getätigt hatte


----------



## NeColino (18. März 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ja die bescheuertste Geldausgabe die ich jemals getätigt hatte


 
Welche karte hast du jetzt und sind da den wirklich klangliche Unterschiede zu hören?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2014)

Unterlasst bitte jetzt mal die persönlichen Angriffe. NeColino, bitte keine Doppelposts.
 Ich habe derzeitig die Xonar D2X und einen Unterschied konnte ich durchaus feststellen


----------



## dekay55 (18. März 2014)

NeColino schrieb:


> Du schreibst ja immer noch hier so einen Blödsinn!
> 
> Lass es und misch lieber parr Tracks zusammen.
> Das kannst zumindest bestimmt besser.
> ...


 
Hihihi es ist sehr amüsant mit dir zu spielen ohne das du es peilst. ( okay jetz mutier ich wirklich zum Zyniker ) 
Ne aber mal im ernst, komm mal runter les dir den Thread in nen paar tagen nochmal durch, und evt. ganz evt. wirst du dann verstehen das ich nix über mein Leben geschrieben hab, das ich viel viel Ironie verwendet hab, und einfach bisl Fachwissen hier wiedergegeben hab. 
Dein Leben hast du übrigends hier in den mittelpunkt gerückt, du hast doch angefangen damit von wegen du hast so viel erfahrung und weist was gut ist weil du eben DJ bist, ich hab nur deine texte reflektiert. Aber jetz hör ich wirklich auf mit den Psychospielchen und werd wieder sachlich, solang DU sachlich bleibst. 

So und nu friede freude eierkuche


----------



## NeColino (18. März 2014)

Ok, die ist auch ein bishen neuer wie die ich habe. 
Das war die erste mit 64ram geschichte... 
Auch wegen Musik zum teil wegen ASIO 2.
Werde dann mal die neue Karte bestellen. 
http://www.amazon.de/Essence-interne-Fidelity-Soundkarte-Headphone/dp/B002BZIZ04

Ist es auch in Games hörbar? 
Also einen Unterschied?


----------



## NeColino (18. März 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Hihihi es ist sehr amüsant mit dir zu spielen ohne das du es peilst. ( okay jetz mutier ich wirklich zum Zyniker )
> Ne aber mal im ernst, komm mal runter les dir den Thread in nen paar tagen nochmal durch, und evt. ganz evt. wirst du dann verstehen das ich nix über mein Leben geschrieben hab, das ich viel viel Ironie verwendet hab, und einfach bisl Fachwissen hier wiedergegeben hab.
> Dein Leben hast du übrigends hier in den mittelpunkt gerückt, du hast doch angefangen damit von wegen du hast so viel erfahrung und weist was gut ist weil du eben DJ bist, ich hab nur deine texte reflektiert. Aber jetz hör ich wirklich auf mit den Psychospielchen und werd wieder sachlich, solang DU sachlich bleibst.
> 
> So und nu friede freude eierkuche


 
*Beyerdynamic mmx300 das maß aller dinge.
Selbst da ist so was nicht angebaut.
Finde Qpad hat das klasse gelöst.
Zu meinen Dj Zeiten gab es auch keine Mute Taste oder ähnliches....*

Das habe ich nur genannt, 
mehr war das nicht! 
Aber das find ich ja schon mal gut das du wieder sachlicher wirst.
Friede freude Eierkuchen

UPS SORRY WIEDER DOPPELT NEEEEEEINN


----------



## JPW (18. März 2014)

Also diese Lobeshymnen schrecken mich eher ab.
Kann ja sein, dass es ganz gut ist für den Preis, aber insgesamt würde ich trotzdem Kopfhörer und Mikro Kombi vorziehen. 

Komisch ist aber echt, dass seitdem du hier aufgetaucht bist, in so ziemlich jedem Headset Thread das Qpad in den Himmel lobst. Da wird jeder normale Mensch misstrauisch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2014)

Bei den Games hat Creative sich selbst überlebt mit dem EAX was kaum noch jemand bietet. Ich bin mit der Karte rundherum zufrieden und für den PC reicht es. Für die richtigen Sachen gibt es ja eine gescheite Anlage


----------



## PCTom (18. März 2014)

ich hielt auch mal ein Headset für das Maß aller Dinge  bis ich herausfand was Klang wirklich bedeutet.................


----------



## Jeanboy (19. März 2014)

Ich würde mir jetzt keine ST mehr kaufen, falls man eine Soundkarte hat, der Nachfolger steht in den Startlöchern


----------



## -Xe0n- (19. März 2014)

Warum? Die STX II wird gewiss teurer als die STX und technisch hat sich kaum was geändert.. zudem setzt Asus anscheinend immernoch auf den alten PCI Brückenchip wie bei der STX


----------



## Jeanboy (19. März 2014)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Warum? Die STX II wird gewiss teurer als die STX und technisch hat sich kaum was geändert.. zudem setzt Asus anscheinend immernoch auf den alten PCI Brückenchip wie bei der STX


 
Tests abwarten. Wenn sie preislich 'n Reinfall wird, wird man immer noch Restexemplare der ST(X) ergattern können, womöglich sogar günstiger


----------



## _VFB_ (23. März 2014)

NeColino schrieb:


> HAha Spass!!!
> ALso es ist zu 100% Leder.
> Es riecht auch so
> HABE GENUG Leder Jacken hier, also der Geruch ist der Gleiche.... also echt leder.
> ...


Mhh so Recht kann ich dir das nicht Glauben. Ich wüsste ja wie man es wirklich testen kann ob es Echtleder ist. Man braucht nur ein Feuerzeug. Ein bisschen Feuer hat noch keinem Echt(!)leder geschadet


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. März 2014)

Er ist schon gesperrt   Er wird also schlecht dann* Bilder* vom abgefackelten Headset reinstellen können ;D Aber ich denke auch das es Kunstleder ist, weil das ja überall so üblich ist bei Kopfhörern und Headsets.


----------



## turbosnake (23. März 2014)

Nein, er hat seinen Acc löschen lassen.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (23. März 2014)

Ok, kann ich verstehen.


----------

